# Hugh, Hugh, Hugh!



## MichelleR

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/21/hugh-jackman-gets-cemente_n_189825.html


----------



## Leslie

Oh, thanks for that, Michelle! Had to share a photo...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL! One of the pictures in the slideshow:










Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Jay Leno, thinking, _"What's he got that I ain't got?"_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  I thought the same thing....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! I thought the same thing....
> 
> Betsy


What, Betsy, you were wondering what Hugh has that you don't?? 

Let me explain a few things to you....


----------



## tlshaw

Ahhh. What a way to start the day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> What, Betsy, you were wondering what Hugh has that you don't??
> 
> Let me explain a few things to you....


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## EllenR

Leslie said:


> Oh, thanks for that, Michelle! Had to share a photo...


:::Swoon:::

EllenR


----------



## Leslie

Get ready folks....a flood of Hugh...










Note that Jay _still_ hasn't figured it out...


----------



## Leslie

Cement-y hands...


----------



## Leslie

Cleaning up...


----------



## Leslie

The final product:


----------



## Leslie

Happy family...


----------



## Susan in VA

Those first two have some interesting fabric draping effects, don't you think, Ms. Quilter?


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> Happy family...


Personally, I like how Mrs. Jackman manages to sneak in a little crotch grab. Good for her! You go, girl!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

She's just checking to see if that got cemented...

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Wow! He is so cute. I'm in Phoenix this week and this site is a killer. This was the first thread I read and it cheered me up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We're here for you, Kathy.  Or rather Hugh is.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She's just checking to see if that got cemented...
> 
> Betsy


<snort> Oh, the images that brought to mind...


----------



## Jeff

Speaking of cemented:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

OT, but I just felt like posting this somewhere. I've felt like this the last two days and only you guys can perk me up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie, that is hysterical!!  Where do you find these things

Sorry you've been feeling bad--tell you what, read some of Voyager and you'll feel better.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie, that is hysterical!! Where do you find these things


I got that in an e-mail several years ago, and I kept it over my desk. Anytime I thought I had it bad, I could see that someone (poor doggie) had it worse. 



> Sorry you've been feeling bad--tell you what, read some of Voyager and you'll feel better.
> 
> Betsy


Excellent advice.

This also cheers me up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


>


Wonderful textile drape. The flow and texture of the wings is incredible, and contrasts nicely with the smooth cotton, er, loin cloth.

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

I'm going to have to stop reading this thread. My hubby is going to wonder why I'm blushing...


----------



## Tippy

Gertie, you have cheered me up.  What an angel!  BTW does anyone have any butt shots of Hugh?


----------



## EllenR

Oh my word. This thread is definitely a pick-me-up. The family is wondering about the odd noises I keep making, however. 

EllenR


----------



## MichelleR

EllenR said:


> Oh my word. This thread is definitely a pick-me-up. The family is wondering about the odd noises I keep making, however.
> 
> EllenR


And now I'm wondering about those noises. (Where's an emoticon with a finely arched eyebrow when you need it? )


----------



## Leslie

Tippy said:


> Gertie, you have cheered me up. What an angel! BTW does anyone have any butt shots of Hugh?


Not quite a butt, but will a bare shoulder and chest do?


----------



## Leslie

More chest...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No comment needed.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Getting close...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Too bad about that hideous shirt, though. Nothing against animal prints, but on him??

<hearing female Kindleboarders' chorus of "take it off!", with slightly drunken overtones>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, a Hugh Jackman action figure:


Only $19.95 (clickable image above)

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, a Hugh Jackman action figure:
> 
> 
> Only $19.95 (clickable image above)
> 
> Betsy


I think we should pitch in and get this for Leslie for her birthday.

OK. I have been enjoying this thread with my coffee. It is a good thing no one is around to hear me laugh and sigh.


----------



## Tippy

Leslie said:


> Not quite a butt, but will a bare shoulder and chest do?


Yep, that'll do! Both eyebrows are finely arched.


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Too bad about that hideous shirt, though. Nothing against animal prints, but on him??
> 
> <hearing female Kindleboarders' chorus of "take it off!", with slightly drunken overtones>


He was playing Peter Allen in *The Boy From Oz*. It fit the part.

L


----------



## Leslie

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I think we should pitch in and get this for Leslie for her birthday.


I would treasure it and give it a place of honor on my desk... 

L


----------



## Leslie

Tippy said:


> Yep, that'll do! Both eyebrows are finely arched.


You're a better woman than me! I don't see no stinkin' eyebrows...


----------



## Anju 

Poor Jeff - he tried to hijack this thread    didn't work

Thanks for the wonderful images so early in the morning, glad I have not brought my coffee to the computer yet it would be all over the desk


----------



## Jeff

Anju No. 469 said:


> Poor Jeff - he tried to hijack this thread   didn't work


It would appear that there are not enough men willing to risk their lives to support me in my quest. I am, however, still hopeful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hugh shakes his booty in this:





Sorry, Jeff. You'll have to close your eyes and just enjoy the singing.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> It would appear that there are not enough men willing to risk their lives to support me in my quest. I am, however, still hopeful.


Sometimes pigs do fly, and where there are flying pigs, there are sometimes suicidal roosters.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> He was playing Peter Allen in *The Boy From Oz*. It fit the part.
> 
> L


It *fits* him too... quite nicely in fact... but it doesn't *suit* him.


----------



## MichelleR

Susan in VA said:


> It *fits* him too... quite nicely in fact... but it doesn't *suit* him.


Yeah, but the important part was that it suited Peter Allen, at least as much as fashions at that time suited anyone:


----------



## Susan in VA

MichelleR said:


> at least as much as fashions at that time suited anyone:


Scary that so many of them are back....


----------



## EllenR

MichelleR said:


> And now I'm wondering about those noises. (Where's an emoticon with a finely arched eyebrow when you need it? )


Well, sort of choking, gasping, oooooing, and giggling noises.  Get your mind out of the gutter! LOL 

EllenR (who is still making noises, hubba hubba!)


----------



## Sailor

Jeff said:


> It would appear that there are not enough men willing to risk their lives to support me in my quest. I am, however, still hopeful.


Jeff, we don't believe _that_ excuse you are using - you are enjoying the thread as much as we are! 

-anonymous


----------



## Leslie

Random news from the Internet. The bold part is for Jeff. 
*
Hugh leaves his mark on Hollywood*

Hugh Jackman has been honoured in a hand and footprint ceremony on Hollywood's Walk of Fame.

The X-Men star told the crowd it was a "humbling" moment as he prepared to press his hands and feet into wet cement on the famous stretch outside Grauman's Chinese Theatre, reports Reuters.

"You look down at the names, from Fred Astaire to Cary Grant, Clint Eastwood, Al Pacino, Steve McQueen, John Wayne, and to think that those people have been immortalised and pretty soon I'll be putting my hands in wet cement," said the heartthrob actor.

*The 40-year-old's space on the sidewalk is apparently located next to Marilyn Monroe's star.*

Hugh was last seen in Baz Luhrmann's epic Australia, opposite Nicole Kidman, and is now gearing up for the release of X-Men Origins: Wolverine.


----------



## Leslie

Apparently, Hugh will be on the cover of Parade magazine this weekend, along with a lengthy interview. Just a heads up for all of us Hugh fans.

L


----------



## tlshaw

Leslie said:


> Apparently, Hugh will be on the cover of Parade magazine this weekend, along with a lengthy interview. Just a heads up for all of us Hugh fans.
> 
> L


We need to post that picture here for Jeff's benefit.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Random news from the Internet.


I like your use of the term "random" here... as though you just happened to come across this news item while browsing for completely unrelated topics... <ducking and running>


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


>


Two quick statements on this:

1. As for the phrase, I know I would. And that is saying quite a bit since I'm atheist.

2. I'm really glad hubby didn't see me looking at the picture. I actually slouched down in my chair trying to look up his cloth.

It must be spring. My thoughts are turning to .... fabric drape.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Apparently, Hugh will be on the cover of Parade magazine this weekend, along with a lengthy interview. Just a heads up for all of us Hugh fans.
> 
> L


Advance notice for Hugh fans.
http://www.parade.com/celebrity/2009/04/hugh-jackman.html?nwl=090424





















































Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for that, Betsy! One more picture from the article...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Leslie, I didn't post that one as it was essentially the same as the first one, but now that I see it....

I think the first one is the cover photo, we'll have to see. For some reason I get an email heads-up about Parade, don't know what I signed up for to get it.

For those who haven't gotten past the pics, the article is at the link below.
http://www.parade.com/celebrity/2009/04/hugh-jackman.html?nwl=090424

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Something fun for the Hugh crowd...


----------



## Sailor

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Leslie, I didn't post that one as it was essentially the same as the first one, but now that I see it....
> Betsy


And I don't think it matters at all if we get some repeats, they all look new and exciting to me evertime they are posted.

Yes, Betsy, you just had to look closer to see the subtle difference of his...

Wow, these HJ threads make me happy. 

-sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> We need to post that picture here for Jeff's benefit.





Leslie said:


> Thanks for that, Betsy! One more picture from the article...


Done.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Oh, another picture from that famous golf game!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Oh, another picture from that famous golf game!!


Looks like that towel is going to drop any second!  Note the wonderful draping qualities of terrycloth....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

No comment needed...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just have to share..Every time I read the title of this thread..I read:

Hugh Jackman Gets Cremated...

Sigh.. Poor Hugh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> No comment needed...


A comment:

Those pants remind me of the story about Sammy Davis, Jr, when he was being outfitted to play Sportin' Life in _Porgy 'N' Bess_. The costumer gave him the pants to put on, he had to lie down and having someone pull them on him. The designer came in looked at them and told the seamstress to take them in.

Just a textile discussion, you understand....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I just have to share..Every time I read the title of this thread..I read:
> 
> Hugh Jackman Gets Cremated...
> 
> Sigh.. Poor Hugh.


I think I am going to change it, and merge all the Hugh threads together...they deserve to be in one place.

L


----------



## Leslie

Didn't someone want a  butt  bottom photo yesterday? Getting closer...


----------



## Sailor

Leslie said:


> I think I am going to change it, and merge all the Hugh threads together...they deserve to be in one place.
> L


Hmm, shouldn't he have his own board?

-sailor


----------



## Sailor

Leslie said:


>


Nothing to say, just wanted to post this one again... 

-sailor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a Hugh Bottom shot:










Oh, sorry, that's Hugh Laurie, not Hugh Jackman.

(Trying this again as the picture stopped appearing. Maybe the power of Hugh Jackman was too powerful.)

Betsy


----------



## Tippy

DawnOfChaos said:


> Two quick statements on this:
> 
> 1. As for the phrase, I know I would. And that is saying quite a bit since I'm atheist.
> 
> 2. I'm really glad hubby didn't see me looking at the picture. I actually slouched down in my chair trying to look up his cloth.
> 
> It must be spring. My thoughts are turning to .... fabric drape.


My screensaver. . . Don't care what DH thinks.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Oh, another picture from that famous golf game!!


Well whaddayaknow, there really WAS a golf club in that picture!


----------



## Tippy

Leslie said:


> Didn't someone want a  butt  bottom photo yesterday? Getting closer...


Well, we're getting closer. . .


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Gertie Kindle

DawnOfChaos said:


> Two quick statements on this:
> 
> 1. As for the phrase, I know I would. And that is saying quite a bit since I'm atheist.
> 
> 2. I'm really glad hubby didn't see me looking at the picture. I actually slouched down in my chair trying to look up his cloth.
> 
> It must be spring. My thoughts are turning to .... fabric drape.


I'm always happy to contribute to the textile discussion.


----------



## Leslie

Did you hear that Jay Leno checked himself into the hospital and they had to show a re-run of the Tonight Show last night? His illness was unspecified by I think he really began to be obsessed by the "I'm as hot as him" disease. Well known in Hollywood but not seen much in the rest of the country. I send Jay get well wishes...and a get well card...










Get well soon, Jay!

L


----------



## Kathy

This thread is like reading a very steamy book. Keep it coming.


----------



## meljackson

Who is this guy? Ok I'm kidding but I really don't watch a lot of tv. 

Melissa


----------



## Sailor

meljackson said:


> Who is this guy? Ok I'm kidding but I really don't watch a lot of tv.
> 
> Melissa


Too Funny!!! Rent the movie AUSTRALIA, lots of scenic action to view. 

-sailor


----------



## MichelleR

You all act like there's only one Hugh worth mentioning!

I beg to differ:


----------



## VictoriaP

What Michelle said.

YUM.  Especially when he loses the American accent.

Though that "other" Hugh is pretty damn tasty too.    Gotta admit, I just might see the Wolverine movie, and I hate movies!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> You all act like there's only one Hugh worth mentioning!
> 
> I beg to differ:


Who is at his absolute best with Stephen Fry. Separately, they are hilarious. Together, they are


----------



## Tippy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a Hugh Bottom shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry, that's Hugh Laurie, not Hugh Jackman.
> 
> (Trying this again as the picture stopped appearing. Maybe the power of Hugh Jackman was too powerful.)
> 
> Betsy


Ugh!


----------



## dollcrazy

Here's one that seems to go well with the golf shots.


----------



## Leslie

dollcrazy said:


> Here's one that seems to go well with the golf shots.


Yes, a post-golf soak. Very important to relax and loosen tight muscles.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

True, there are many Hughs.

Just to be fair, here's one for Jeff (everyone else can skip right past this).

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/memoryalpha/en/images/4/40/Hugh-Drone.jpg


----------



## tlshaw

dollcrazy said:


> Here's one that seems to go well with the golf shots.


What a way to start the day! I guess the golf picture was taken after this. I thought the golf club in his hand was a back brush - for scrubbing in the tub!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks like he may have dropped the towel!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Yeah, he looks pretty good...  but you know...  I'd really like a *bathtub* like that.  Sigh.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah, he looks pretty good... but you know... I'd really like a *bathtub* like that. Sigh.


With all pictured accessories, I'm sure.


----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> With all pictured accessories, I'm sure.


Sigh... If only one could pick that item up at the local Wal-Mart...


----------



## intinst

Maybe try Bed, Bath and Beyond


----------



## EllenR

Leslie said:


> Oh, another picture from that famous golf game!!


Oh my.

And my doc wonders why my blood pressure's been up lately!

EllenR


----------



## Sailor

Good Morning,

oops, wrong thread.

-sailor *could have sworn this was the other thread*


----------



## EllenR

sailor said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> oops, wrong thread.
> 
> -sailor *could have sworn this was the other thread*


LOL Yeah but what a way to start the morning!! Certainly gets the blood moving. 

EllenR


----------



## VictoriaP

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah, he looks pretty good... but you know... I'd really like a *bathtub* like that. Sigh.


Amen, sister, amen.

Have to admit, given the choice between the "accessories" and the tub, the tub still wins.  Mighty fine accessories nonetheless.


----------



## Sailor

EllenR said:


> LOL Yeah but what a way to start the morning!! Certainly gets the blood moving.


And I notice a lot of happy smiles on this thread too! 

It is the best way to wake up with a smile on our faces. 

-sailor *off to play at the beach*


----------



## Chad Winters

apparently he is not anatomically correct!

should have quoted.....I meant that "angel" ...there wasn't much towel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad, have you looked under the towel?  How do you know?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> Amen, sister, amen.
> 
> Have to admit, given the choice between the "accessories" and the tub, the tub still wins.  Mighty fine accessories nonetheless.


I want the accessory that's in the tub...and I am not talking about water or facecloths....

L


----------



## intinst

Dont't think that one will be at either WalMart or BBB!


----------



## tlshaw

Leslie said:


> I want the accessory that's in the tub...and I am not talking about water or facecloths....
> 
> L


And I want the real thing, not a life-size doll.


----------



## Leslie

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> And I want the real thing, not a life-size doll.


Maybe we could share? Each person have one day a week? And we let him be with his wife on Sunday.

I've got dibs on Tuesday... six slots left.  

L


----------



## tlshaw

Leslie said:


> Maybe we could share? Each person have one day a week? And we let him be with his wife on Sunday.
> 
> I've got dibs on Tuesday... six slots left.


well, Friday is out, that is date night with Husband, and I don't think he would appreciate being replaced. I get Thursdays. Next?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> With all pictured accessories, I'm sure.


No, then there wouldn't be room for me!! I really did mean just the bathtub. I miss nice deep Euro-tubs. In American ones my knees always stick out and get cold.

Though I've seen good ones in some newer houses... but it seems like an insufficient reason to pack up and move.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> apparently he is not anatomically correct!
> 
> should have quoted.....I meant that "angel" ...there wasn't much towel


Look closer, Chad. Only Metatron isn't anatomically correct.


----------



## Leslie

I've been resisting signing up with Twitter but now I may cave in. I can Twitter with Hugh? Sigh...

*Hugh Jackman Announces Charities to Receive $50,000 Pledges
*
By Adam Hetrick
April 24, 2009

Stage and screen actor Hugh Jackman has revealed that the non-profit organizations Charity Water and Operation of Hope will receive $50,000 each as part of his online pledge.

The Tony winner announced via Twitter that he will split his $100,000 pledge between CharityWater, which provides clean and safe drinking water to people in developing nations, and OperationofHope, an organization of doctors who volunteer to perform free facial reconstructive surgeries for children in developing countries.

Jackman first made the announcement that he would donate $100,000 to one charity via Twitter on April 14. The actor encouraged his fellow Twitterers to post their favorite charities and causes, in order to help him make his selection.

Numerous people flocked to the Twitter page to share their thoughts on which charity should receive the pledge, prompting Jackman to reply, "Your suggestions have been informative, touching and inspiring. Please keep them coming. You are educating thousands by sharing your causes."

Jackman earned a Tony Award for his work in the Broadway musical The Boy From Oz. His stage credits include Oklahoma! at the National Theatre and award-winning work in productions of Sunset Boulevard and Beauty and the Beast in Australia. His numerous screen credits include "X-Men Origins: Wolverine," "Australia," "Scoop," "Someone Like You," "Swordfish," "Kate and Leopold," "Van Helsing," "The Prestige" and "The Fountain."


----------



## Tippy

He is not only talented, good looking, a wonderful husband and father, he is a hugh-manitarian!


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> Maybe we could share? Each person have one day a week? And we let him be with his wife on Sunday.
> 
> I've got dibs on Tuesday... six slots left.
> 
> L


Leslie, you're really going to settle for just ONE day a week? LOL

And Susan--yeah, I meant the actual tub too.  No, it might not be an excuse to move. It does, however, make a pretty decent argument for a remodel!


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> Leslie, you're really going to settle for just ONE day a week? LOL


I'm generous.

And on Sunday, when Hugh is "en famille," the other 6 sharers can get together and compare notes. Works for me! If you are really nice to us, maybe we'll even post pictures...


----------



## Chad Winters

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Look closer, Chad. Only Metatron isn't anatomically correct.


mmmmm.....I'll pass on the looking closer thing!


----------



## Susan in VA

VictoriaP said:


> And Susan--yeah, I meant the actual tub too.  No, it might not be an excuse to move. It does, however, make a pretty decent argument for a remodel!


Yep, I've actually looked into that.... 

If it were only a question of replacing the tub itself, it would be long since done. But the deep tubs are also longer. It would mean moving a wall, which isn't feasible because of the layout of the house.


----------



## Sailor

Tippy said:


> ...he is a hugh-manitarian!


Too Cute!!! 

-sailor


----------



## VictoriaP

Susan in VA said:


> Yep, I've actually looked into that....
> 
> If it were only a question of replacing the tub itself, it would be long since done. But the deep tubs are also longer. It would mean moving a wall, which isn't feasible because of the layout of the house.


Talk to Home Depot and Lowes--they're not always longer or wider than a standard tub, but you may need to special order to get exactly what you need. I ended up doing a full tear out in the last house....and still installed a tub with standard length & width. It was just about 6 inches deeper than a typical tub.  I'm eyeballing my master bath right now with the idea of going from a 3/4 to a full bath, and yes, a much more "appropriate" tub!



Tippy said:


> He is not only talented, good looking, a wonderful husband and father, he is a hugh-manitarian!


Puns! Oh no, my eyes! No puns! Please, anything but puns!


----------



## Susan in VA

VictoriaP said:


> Talk to Home Depot and Lowes--they're not always longer or wider than a standard tub, but you may need to special order to get exactly what you need. I ended up doing a full tear out in the last house....and still installed a tub with standard length & width. It was just about 6 inches deeper than a typical tub.  I'm eyeballing my master bath right now with the idea of going from a 3/4 to a full bath, and yes, a much more "appropriate" tub!


Interesting! The only ones I've seen have been longer, I didn't know special orders would be possible for tubs. Will definitely keep this in mind.... but first, the next two home improvement projects will have to be the unexciting this-really-needs-replacing kind. 



VictoriaP said:


> Puns! Oh no, my eyes! No puns! Please, anything but puns!


Shhhh, don't give them any ideas!!


----------



## MichelleR

VictoriaP said:


> Puns! Oh no, my eyes! No puns! Please, anything but puns!


Don't hughmiliate people who like wordplay. That would be a hughge mistake. Hughmongous! Be a decent hughman being about this or there will be a hugh and cry. Hugh know what I mean? (Should I continhugh?)


----------



## intinst

VictoriaP said:


> Puns! Oh no, my eyes! No puns! Please, anything but puns!


How about a nice picture, then instead of puns.


----------



## VictoriaP

MichelleR said:


> Don't hughmiliate people who like wordplay. That would be a hughge mistake. Hughmongous! Be a decent hughman being about this or there will be a hugh and cry. Hugh know what I mean? (Should I continhugh?)


OK, I surrender--puns are intolerable, but still better than that horrid picture our dear intinst put up.

I'm off to go wash my eyes out. And maybe get rid of my dinner too.


----------



## MichelleR

Was dinner barbeqhughed?


----------



## VictoriaP

Nope, hot dogs. Worse when you look at that picture.


----------



## Leslie

Quick! Something to erase that Borat memory. Good morning everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Quick! Something to erase that Borat memory. Good morning everyone!


Thanks, Leslie. I feel so much better now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, Borat is too much to see first thing in the morning. <shudders> Fortunately, I hadn't had any coffee yet and my eyes weren't quite open. Only thing that saved me from being blinded...

Thanks for the Hugh, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## cat616

intinst said:


> How about a nice picture, then instead of puns.


This is too funny. A real Banana Hammock! There is a Prince for Princess Consuela!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

All right, look.  we decided several days ago to STOP POSTING THIS PICTURE.  Please. . . .it's just. . . . . . unpleasant.  

Ann


----------



## Leslie

If you guys want to post pictures of Borat, you'll need to start your own Borat appreciation thread. This is Hugh-land! LOL

Here's another to wipe out that memory...


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> How about a nice picture, then instead of puns.


That was just wrong.....


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> All right, look. we decided several days ago to STOP POSTING THIS PICTURE. Please. . . .it's just. . . . . . unpleasant.
> 
> Ann





luvmy4brats said:


> That was just wrong.....


I bow to the majority and will never post that picture again. (One of you might figure out how to contact my DW and really get me into trouble!







)


----------



## intinst

As a peace offering:


----------



## Aravis60

SO much better!


----------



## Kathy

I'm in the middle of jet lag and time changes. I thought I was having a nightmare with the Borat picture. Thank you for the peace offering. So much better.


----------



## luvmy4brats

You are forgiven...

But I'm keeping your wife's phone number on speed dial, just in case


----------



## Sailor

Leslie said:


>


Ohhhh My! Hugh *AND* Sailors? My knees just buckled out from under me! Notice said smiles on the faces of these happy men, I am beaming here myself this morning. 

INTINST!!! I think you have found the best pictures yet! Keep 'em coming!  I love the cowboy one!  I am just full of happy faces and exclamations this morning! 

Ahoy,

-Sailor


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


>





sailor said:


> Ohhhh My! Hugh *AND* Sailors? My knees just buckled out from under me! Notice said smiles on the faces of these happy men, I am beaming here myself this morning.
> 
> Ahoy,
> 
> -Sailor


Sailor, How COULD you Those are MARINES!!!!


----------



## Sailor

luvmy4brats said:


> Sailor, How COULD you Those are MARINES!!!!


OH NO!!! Now I have a thing for MARINES TOO? 

Didn't concentrate too much on anything else but Hugh and the handsome smiles...Oh, I now see the hats! Amazing what you miss once Hugh is in the picture!

I made a Hughmongus mistake; here's looking at Hugh, Baby!

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA

MichelleR said:


> Don't hughmiliate people who like wordplay. That would be a hughge mistake. Hughmongous! Be a decent hughman being about this or there will be a hugh and cry. Hugh know what I mean? (Should I continhugh?)


Oh please. That's just painful.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> How about a nice picture, then instead of puns.


You're being mean to us. Where are the mods when you need them....


----------



## Susan in VA

cat616 said:


> This is too funny. A real Banana Hammock! There is a Prince for Princess Consuela!


Cat616, I feel the need to point out that it is possible to quote someone PARTIALLY, as in, deleting the parts that don't apply. Or that would cause pain to people by their repetition.


----------



## intinst

luvmy4brats said:


> You are forgiven...
> 
> But I'm keeping your wife's phone number on speed dial, just in case


I promise,I'll be good!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

intinst, I don't know where you get your "smileys" but they are too funny!!  This last one was expecially funny.


----------



## Susan in VA

B-Kay 1325 said:


> intinst, I don't know where you get your "smileys" but they are too funny!! This last one was expecially funny.


B-Kay, I've wanted to tell people that twice too, and ask them where to get those. Then I saw that if you quote their message it will give you the url where they found it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hugh is on the cover of Parade Magazine today. I haven't seen the photo on-line, yet, so I'll post this one as a consolation prize.


----------



## Kathy

Susan in VA said:


> B-Kay, I've wanted to tell people that twice too, and ask them where to get those. Then I saw that if you quote their message it will give you the url where they found it.


Someone on a thread, I can't remember who, gave a link to some smileys. It was http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm. It has some fun ones.


----------



## Susan in VA

Kathy said:


> Someone on a thread, I can't remember who, gave a link to some smileys. It was http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm. It has some fun ones.


I wish there were some way to collect all the fun links in one place on KB.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hugh is on the cover of Parade Magazine today. I haven't seen the photo on-line, yet, so I'll post this one as a consolation prize.


Your Parade must be different from my Parade because that's not the picture I had! This is what I got to look at -- briefly, until my husband whisked the Parade away to give to my parents.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Your Parade must be different from my Parade because that's not the picture I had! This is what I got to look at -- briefly, until my husband whisked the Parade away to give to my parents.


I think that giving away Hugh Jackman photos is grounds for divorce in several states...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Your Parade must be different from my Parade because that's not the picture I had! This is what I got to look at -- briefly, until my husband whisked the Parade away to give to my parents.


I couldn't find the Parade photo, so I put the other photo up instead. Sorry for the confusion.

Have you told your DH that resistance is futile?


----------



## intinst

Ladies, how about these screen savers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Is that bottom one REALLY Hugh? I wondered the first time Leslie you posted it. And yes, Intinst, those are fiiiiinnnne screen savers.

Betsy


----------



## EllenR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is that bottom one REALLY Hugh? I wondered the first time Leslie posted it. And yes, Intinst, those are fiiiiinnnne screen savers.
> 
> Betsy


I was thinking the same thing Betsy. If you ask me, that one looks like the face of Jake Gyllenhaal on Hugh's body.

Found it: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1044159/Musclebound-Jake-Gyllenhaal-shows-princely-pecs-filming-action-role.html

It is Jake, looking F_I_N_E.









EllenR


----------



## Leslie

That's definitely Jake G. in his Prince of Persia hair. He bulked up for that role, just like Hugh bulked up for Wolverine.

That reminded me of this classic Jake G. picture hiding in my Photobucket. I am only putting the link, not the photo because it might not be NSFW for some of you...  

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/lnicoll/jakeg3.jpg

L


----------



## EllenR

Leslie said:


> That's definitely Jake G. in his Prince of Persia hair. He bulked up for that role, just like Hugh bulked up for Wolverine.
> 
> That reminded me of this classic Jake G. picture hiding in my Photobucket. I am only putting the link, not the photo because it might not be NSFW for some of you...
> 
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/lnicoll/jakeg3.jpg
> 
> L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Now I need ...


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Leslie, I have no words, I'm just sitting here laughing with tears running down my face.  I don't smoke but just may agree with Gertie Kindle.


----------



## CegAbq

Leslie said:


> I am only putting the link, not the photo because it might not be NSFW for some of you...
> L


Absolutely amazing. I love this Board!


----------



## Tippy

Leslie, too too funny!  Oh my gosh


----------



## Sailor

Leslie said:


> That reminded me of this classic Jake G. picture hiding in my Photobucket. I am only putting the link, not the photo because it might not be NSFW for some of you...
> 
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/lnicoll/jakeg3.jpg
> L


*Oh My!*


----------



## Aravis60

Leslie said:


> That's definitely Jake G. in his Prince of Persia hair. He bulked up for that role, just like Hugh bulked up for Wolverine.
> 
> That reminded me of this classic Jake G. picture hiding in my Photobucket. I am only putting the link, not the photo because it might not be NSFW for some of you...
> 
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/lnicoll/jakeg3.jpg
> 
> L


OMG!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sailor said:


> *Oh My!*


Goodness, we've come up with some creative reactions to that close-up photo.


----------



## Kathy

Leslie, thank you.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Kathy I don't want to appear dumb, but what is that jumping on your post?


----------



## Kathy

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Kathy I don't want to appear dumb, but what is that jumping on your post?


It's clapping.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Leslie said:


> That's definitely Jake G. in his Prince of Persia hair. He bulked up for that role, just like Hugh bulked up for Wolverine.
> 
> That reminded me of this classic Jake G. picture hiding in my Photobucket. I am only putting the link, not the photo because it might not be NSFW for some of you...
> 
> http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h243/lnicoll/jakeg3.jpg
> 
> L


Ok I give that picture a.....drum roll please....!!!


----------



## Leslie

Acting like a dad at Disneyland.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, now you're posting pictures of Mickey Mouse, my heart can't stand it!









LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not sure his boy really trusts that giant mouse. . . . ..

Ann


----------



## cat616

Susan in VA said:


> Cat616, I feel the need to point out that it is possible to quote someone PARTIALLY, as in, deleting the parts that don't apply. Or that would cause pain to people by their repetition.


Susan - Did you forget your emoticons?

That picture really cracks me up. I think I may post it again just for laughs. Be prepared to ignore it when it happens!


----------



## Leslie

Cat, if you post Borat, I'll counter it with Zardoz!!


----------



## Anju 

Please Cat NO NO NO NO NO NO PRETTY PLEASE

MODS PLEASE MONITOR THIS POSTER/thread!


----------



## intinst

Anju No. 469 said:


> Please Cat NO NO NO NO NO NO PRETTY PLEASE
> 
> MODS PLEASE MONITOR THIS POSTER/thread!


See, now you want an ignore feature!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie, thanks for posting that family Disney photo. My blood pressure has returned to normal.


----------



## EllenR

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not sure his boy really trusts that giant mouse. . . . ..
> 
> Ann


LOL, smart kid if you ask me. Never trust a rodent as tall as your dad!

EllenR


----------



## Susan in VA

cat616 said:


> Susan - Did you forget your emoticons?
> 
> That picture really cracks me up. I think I may post it again just for laughs. Be prepared to ignore it when it happens!


You're quite right... I couldn't the find the one labelled "heavy sarcasm". Sorry. 

And if anyone posts that picture again, I'll be looking for smileys that express less-friendly emotions.


----------



## Sailor

Leslie said:


> Acting like a dad at Disneyland.


Why is it when I go to Disneyland, is Hugh *Not* there?

At least I get to see an animatronic Johnny Depp in the Pirates of the Caribbean. 

-Sailor


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Please Cat NO NO NO NO NO NO PRETTY PLEASE
> 
> MODS PLEASE MONITOR THIS POSTER/thread!


Lol!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> At least I get to see an animatronic Johnny Depp in the Pirates of the Caribbean.


<perking up> Oh? Guess I haven't been there in way too long.

Hmmm.... let's see.... it's probably about time I took DD to Disney.... <ahem>


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


LOL! Betsy, that's brilliant! How long did it take you to quilt splice that together?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

This thread leaves me speechless......


----------



## EllenR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


LOL Beautiful!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sorry, Betsy. . . . I think that's worse. . . . . .

<still shuddering>

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry, Betsy. . . . I think that's worse. . . . . .
> 
> <still shuddering>
> 
> Ann


Just focus on the beach and the boats.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did anyone else notice that the horizon is way tilted?  Yet he's vertical in the pic?

B.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did anyone else notice that the horizon is way tilted? Yet he's vertical in the pic?
> 
> B.


Oh! Weird. Any photographers here that can explain how that could happen? Assuming the picture was taken on an actual beach, that is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I would guess he's leaning way off vertical, but that's odd too.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would guess he's leaning way off vertical, but that's odd too.
> 
> Betsy


If you hold the picture so that the horizon is, well, horizontal, you see that he's standing normally, not with the stance one would use if one were leaning.

What's this from? Could it be some kind of composite, i.e. he was standing elsewhere and they faked the beach part?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I am curious about the anomaly. . . .but not curious enough to look at the picture again.  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> If you hold the picture so that the horizon is, well, horizontal, you see that he's standing normally, not with the stance one would use if one were leaning.
> 
> What's this from? Could it be some kind of composite, i.e. he was standing elsewhere and they faked the beach part?


I never noticed "the anomaly" while the other "anomaly" was visible in the picture.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am curious about the anomaly. . . .but not curious enough to look at the picture again.
> 
> Ann


It's safe, the New And Improved version that Betsy posted won't make your eyes hurt. Or your stomach turn.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> It's safe, the New And Improved version that Betsy posted won't make your eyes hurt. Or your stomach turn.


I still feel like I need my eyes laser dusted to erase that image. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Kathy

Thank you Getie.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I still feel like I need my eyes laser dusted to erase that image. Maybe this will help.


   I'm not sure if I'm permitted to say it in this thread, but I think that's even better than Hugh!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kathy said:


> Thank you Getie.


You're very welcome. I have that in a life-sized cutout in my den. A theater was throwing it out and my daughter snagged it for me. I can drool look at it every day.



Susan in VA said:


> I'm not sure if I'm permitted to say it in this thread, but I think that's even better than Hugh!


I think it's okay, as long as we reference Hibbing in some way. As in, "That photo was taken during a shoot in Hibbing."


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You're very welcome. I have that in a life-sized cutout in my den. A theater was throwing it out and my daughter snagged it for me. I can drool look at it every day.


I'm sure your DH appreciates that 



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think it's okay, as long as we reference Hibbing in some way. As in, "That photo was taken during a shoot in Hibbing."


OK, I'll be sure to keep that in mind!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie will never lead you astray, Susan.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> I'm sure your DH appreciates that


DH passed to his eternal reward 15 years ago, but he understood my obsession ... I think.  I know he's looking up at me down at me right now and smiling.


----------



## Leslie

While Han Solo is good, I always liked Bob Falfa, myself...


----------



## Leslie

To get us back on topic...


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> DH passed to his eternal reward 15 years ago, but he understood my obsession ... I think.  I know he's looking up at me down at me right now and smiling.


Oops -- I'm very sorry Gertie, I didn't know.

And he's probably reading the Kindle over your shoulder, and understanding that obsession too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> While Han Solo is good, I always liked Bob Falfa, myself...


Cowboy Bob ... or


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harrison Ford was in Washington, DC recently:









Betsy


----------



## Aravis60

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Cowboy Bob ... or


Sigh... That's my favorite. Thanks, Gertie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Oops -- I'm very sorry Gertie, I didn't know.


No problem.



> And he's probably reading the Kindle over your shoulder, and understanding that obsession too.


Only if I subscribe to Sport's Illustrated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harrison Ford was in Washington, DC recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


That must be his grandson. He still looks good to me.


----------



## Susan in VA

When PC's were fairly new and commercially available screensavers/wallpaper were very limited and boring, DD's dad (who of course wasn't her dad yet at that time) made me one from the picture of Han Solo sitting in the bar, from the first movie.   I spent a lot of time looking at that monitor....

...   come to think of it, it must still be on that dinosaur of a computer, I'll have to go connect that and see whether I can nab the photo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Sigh.



> Betsy


Back on topic with a good one.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harrison Ford was in Washington, DC recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Oh man... with all the times DD and I have been to the zoo and that building, to think we missed that day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> When PC's were fairly new and commercially available screensavers/wallpaper were very limited and boring, DD's dad (who of course wasn't her dad yet at that time) made me one from the picture of Han Solo sitting in the bar, from the first movie. I spent a lot of time looking at that monitor....
> 
> ... come to think of it, it must still be on that dinosaur of a computer, I'll have to go connect that and see whether I can nab the photo!


This one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


Off topic or not....DAMN! That's just....wow.

I normally have a hard time getting overly excited about Indy as DH actually does an Indy impersonation (along with Stormtrooping, and every military reenactment from Civil War forward. Oh, and zombies. Don't get me started.) But my oh my, now that's a picture.

**off to try & put eyes back in head**


----------



## Leslie

After that, I need a Hugh picture. Anyone?

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> This one?


Wow, you're fast.

No, I don't think so, though that's the right scene. I think the camera angle was from the other side, but I may be misremembering it because I haven't used that computer in a couple of years.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy


OK, we KNOW there are better ones that that you could have found...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just for you, Leslie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Gertie, I just posted that in the Kill This Thread thread.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> OK, we KNOW there are better ones that that you could have found...


I posted the best and the worst. Just like with Sean and Borat....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I posted the best and the worst. Just like with Sean and Borat....
> 
> Betsy


True. Of those worst ones, at least the HF one isn't icky. Just a little scary.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I posted the best and the worst. Just like with Sean and Borat....
> 
> Betsy


Sean? There is no _worst_.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sean? There is no _worst_.


SHHHHHHH! Don't say that or someone will post that horrid picture again just to prove you wrong.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Don't make Leslie post that picture again...my eyes are just starting to recover from the last clear Borat sighting....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sorry, folks.  I mean there can't be a bad picture of Sean Connery.  If you have a bad one, please don't disillusion me.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just for you, Leslie.


Ah, I love that picture of Hugh. Thanks, Gertie...

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sorry, folks. I mean there can't be a bad picture of Sean Connery.


That's what I used to think.

Be nice, everyone, and don't rob Gertie of her illusions.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sorry, folks. I mean there can't be a bad picture of Sean Connery. If you have a bad one, please don't disillusion me.


Sadly there is. I didn't think it was possible. Hopefully nobody will post it again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's in the Worse Movie thread....somewhere around the middle...I never want to see it again.  I really think it's worse than Borat....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> That's what I used to think.
> 
> Be nice, everyone, and don't rob Gertie of her illusions.


Thank you, Susan. You are a true humanitarian.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thank you, Susan. You are a true humanitarian.


I suppose I should have said "don't rob Gertie of her illusions, nor me of my dinner."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Trailer from Zardoz (1974)

Don't click play, Gertie.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't click play, Gertie.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the warning, Betsy.

One of my fondest Sean vs. late DH memories is a Bond movie where Sean was wearing nothing but a blue towel. DH (not "late" at the time) came barreling into the room asking "What's he got in a blue towel that I haven't got in a peach towel?" There was definitely something wrong with that question.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't click play, Gertie.


That's just mean. 

Gertie, that trailer does show what an atrocious piece of garbage that movie is (and I've actually seen it -- the whole movie -- and it is *worse* than the trailer), but it does NOT show clearly how revolting Sean's outfit and hairstyle were in the still photo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> DH (not "late" at the time) came barreling into the room....


Thanks for clarifiying that, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> That's just mean.
> 
> Gertie, that trailer does show what an atrocious piece of garbage that movie is (and I've actually seen it -- the whole movie -- and it is *worse* than the trailer), but it does NOT show clearly how revolting Sean's outfit and hairstyle were in the still photo.


I never even heard of the movie and I think I shall remain happily ignorant.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> One of my fondest Sean vs. late DH memories is a Bond movie where Sean was wearing nothing but a blue towel. DH (not "late" at the time) came barreling into the room asking "What's he got in a blue towel that I haven't got in a peach towel?" There was definitely something wrong with that question.


If you were staring at Sean at the time I'm surprised you even heard the question.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> That's just mean.
> 
> Gertie, that trailer does show what an atrocious piece of garbage that movie is (and I've actually seen it -- the whole movie -- and it is *worse* than the trailer), but it does NOT show clearly how revolting Sean's outfit and hairstyle were in the still photo.


I agree it's not as bad as the photo. Which is the only reason I could bring myself to post it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> If you were staring at Sean at the time I'm surprised you even heard the question.


DH was there, Sean was not. Bird in the hand ... so to speak.


----------



## Leslie

That trailer is scary. Yikes, I'll never watch the movie!

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> DH was there, Sean was not. Bird in the hand ... so to speak.


LOL! Nearly spilled my tea with that image.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree it's not as bad as the photo. Which is the only reason I could bring myself to post it.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you're never mean. I think I'll go watch the latest HP trailer. 79 more days!!! The release date has been changed to July 11.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Betsy, you're never mean. I think I'll go watch the latest HP trailer. 79 more days!!! The release date has been changed to July 11.


I know what I'm doing for my birthday (the 10th). Midnight movie! I didn't know they changed it. That's excellent news.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I know what I'm doing for my birthday (the 10th). Midnight movie! I didn't know they changed it. That's excellent news.


Hmmmm, leaving the BRATs home? I told all my HP book club kids that I would be at the first showing on the 11th if they wanted to meet me. I hope some of them show up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hmmmm, leaving the BRATs home? I told all my HP book club kids that I would be at the first showing on the 11th if they wanted to meet me. I hope some of them show up.


I'm sure they'll come. All 4 managed the midnight release of the last 2 books. We all love HP in this house, they'd be upset if I left them home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sure they'll come. All 4 managed the midnight release of the last 2 books. We all love HP in this house, they'd be upset if I left them home.


Good for them. At least JKR times the release of the books for a weekend. Maybe we should start an HP movie thread on July 11. Lots of fans on this board.


----------



## tlshaw

Ahh, Sean and Hugh - what a way to start the morning. But, I think I need to go get a cold glass of water instead of my coffee.


----------



## Anju 

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Ahh, Sean and Hugh - what a way to start the morning. But, I think I need to go get a cold glass of water instead of my coffee.


agreed


----------



## intinst

That movie trailer proves that one bad (horrible) movie does not neccessarily kill an acting career. If that was suggested to Connery by an agent, I hope he fired him. If he did that without an agent, I'm glad he got one.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> That movie trailer proves that one bad (horrible) movie does not neccessarily kill an acting career. If that was suggested to Connery by an agent, I hope he fired him. If he did that without an agent, I'm glad he got one.


He did at least one more stinker much later... _Outland_ (1981)... though not remotely in the same league stinkiness-wise as _Zardoz_.


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> That movie trailer proves that one bad (horrible) movie does not neccessarily kill an acting career. If that was suggested to Connery by an agent, I hope he fired him. If he did that without an agent, I'm glad he got one.


The story I heard was that he was having a very hard time finding work after retiring from being James Bond. He needed the money and he needed to break out of he 007 mold.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> he was having a very hard time finding work


Hard to believe...

I'm sure any of us would have hired him as... cabana boy or something.


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Hard to believe...
> 
> I'm sure any of us would have hired him as... cabana boy or something.


or chief martini shaker....

L


----------



## EllenR

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> This one?


LOLOLOL

I haven't seen that before!! Love it.


----------



## EllenR

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Ahh, Sean and Hugh - what a way to start the morning. But, I think I need to go get a cold glass of water instead of my coffee.


I think that only works if you pour it over your head. 

EllenR


----------



## tlshaw

EllenR said:


> I think that only works if you pour it over your head.
> 
> EllenR


You are right, but that might be a problem since I am at work.


----------



## Angela

It has been a while since I have checked in on Everything Hugh!  

I have been laughing my head off!!    I sure hope I never have to experience that Borat pic every again and a HUGE thanks for everyone controlling the urge to post the Zardoz pic again!! Whew!!

I didn't notice anyone mentioning it, but Hugh Jackman will be on Live with Regis and Kelly tomorrow morning!! woo hoo!


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> He did at least one more stinker much later... _Outland_ (1981)... though not remotely in the same league stinkiness-wise as _Zardoz_.


Actually, I rather liked _Outland_. Guess it goes under the different strokes, different folks, idea.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Actually, I rather liked _Outland_. Guess it goes under the different strokes, different folks, idea.


Guess so. It also occurred to me after posting that I had seen _Outland_ dubbed into German, and that tends to affect the perceived quality of a movie. (Though with Zardoz, I'm sure it couldn't have made it any worse.)


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Guess so. It also occurred to me after posting that I had seen _Outland_ dubbed into German, and that tends to affect the perceived quality of a movie. (Though with Zardoz, I'm sure it couldn't have made it any worse.)


Zardoz needs the Mystery Science Theater 3000 treatment.

L


----------



## Anju 

I just heard that since Hugh's latest movie was going to be debuted in Mexico City they have moved it to Tempe, AZ -


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't know about the rest of you, but it's been a long, exhausting day. I need a little pick-me-up.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks for the pick me up


----------



## Aravis60

It has been a LOOONG day for me too. I needed that. I feel a little better now.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for that, Gertie. Yes, let's get back on track. Hugh as Peter Allen...


----------



## VictoriaP

ROFLMAO--that's, um, quite the outfit!  

Hubby's at a preview showing of Wolverine right now.  Somehow I doubt he's drooling the way we would be!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

BFF's and I are going to midnight showing of Wolverine!!! The BIG bad movie of HOTTIE-NESS!!!
Liev-Schreiber








ryan reynolds








Kevin Durand








dominic monaghan








Taylor Kitsch








Daniel Henney








Scott Adkins








Tim Pocock


----------



## Gertie Kindle

VA, didn't you forget someone?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

must look for my perfect hugh pic!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hugh dipping chocolate.....How about Hugh dipped in chocolate! Mmm....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

another favorite


----------



## Susan in VA

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> ....How about Hugh dipped chocolate! Mmm....


Did you mean a Hugh statuette made of chocolate.... or did you mean Hugh himself dipped in (or lightly drizzled with) chocolate?

(oh man, the visual that comes to mind....  <fanning self> )


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Susan in VA said:


> Hugh himself dipped in (or lightly drizzled with) chocolate?
> 
> (oh man, the visual that comes to mind....  )


That right there


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Susan in VA said:


> Did you mean a Hugh statuette made of chocolate.... or did you mean Hugh himself dipped in (or lightly drizzled with) chocolate?
> 
> (oh man, the visual that comes to mind....  <fanning self> )


Wow, must leave thread....husband is near...LOL!


----------



## CegAbq

I keep thinking that this thread will slow down and there can't really be any good reason to keep checking back. 
Today's posts show me just how wrong I am; I need to set up getting email notifications to keep up!
Great pics today.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Oh my, Hugh dipped in chocolate....  hubba, hubba!


----------



## Leslie

Great pics, VA! Thanks for those...

Early reviews for Wolverine are...not so great. Poor Hugh, he hasn't had a big hit in quite a while.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, there's ANOTHER reason for me to go see Wolverine (beside Hugh, which is the ONLY reason I would have gone). Taylor Kitsch, the hunk from my favorite TV show, Friday Night Lights (you thought it was about Football? Oh, No....hunk city.)

















Betsy


----------



## tlshaw

Susan in VA said:


> Did you mean a Hugh statuette made of chocolate.... or did you mean Hugh himself dipped in (or lightly drizzled with) chocolate?
> 
> (oh man, the visual that comes to mind....  <fanning self> )


My life motto is "there is no such thing as too much chocolate". I may have to change the chocolate to Hugh! <fanning self>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I believe Hugh is on Oprah today pimping Wolverine....

Betsy


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> Great pics, VA! Thanks for those...
> 
> Early reviews for Wolverine are...not so great. Poor Hugh, he hasn't had a big hit in quite a while.
> 
> L


I have yet to love a movie that reviews say are good - so I guess it means I will love the movie - of course I will wait for it to come out on Netflix since I don't do crowds well - but it will be on my list to be sent as soon as it comes out


----------



## Chad Winters

rho said:


> I have yet to love a movie that reviews say are good - so I guess it means I will love the movie - of course I will wait for it to come out on Netflix since I don't do crowds well - but it will be on my list to be sent as soon as it comes out


Yes, the average movie critic and the average movie-goer are looking for very different things in their movies. The critic wants something "high-falutin" and similar to high literature (probably so his job seems more important)

Kinda like the difference between the NYT best-seller list and those Book reviews of books most of us will never read.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Watching Hugh on Oprah now.  Yum.

I won't go see Wolverine because I'm looking for Oscar winning cinema.  I'll see it for the action and the yum factor.


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I believe Hugh is on Oprah today pimping Wolverine....
> 
> Betsy


Oh so *that's* why I can't reach anyone on the phone this afternoon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was searching for something else and found this.


----------



## Leslie

Hugh on the Daily Show. This is a funny interview and he looks good, too!

http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=225922&title=hugh-jackman


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That was a good interview. . . .the story he told about his son using him to impress the girls was pretty funny!

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> That was a good interview. . . .the story he told about his son using him to impress the girls was pretty funny!
> 
> Ann


That was really too much. Smart kid. Too smart.

Hugh seems like such a nice down-to-earth guy, not like some I could name off the top of my head who are always looking around for a mirror.


----------



## Susan in VA

A fun interview.  I liked his response to his son about the 14-year-olds.  Some guys would have agreed with "hot", and others would have protested too much, and both would have been... icky.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Went to see the movie the day it came out. It was okay. Not great, but okay. The hotties made up for it. There was lots and LOTS of eye candy for the gals. lol


----------



## Ethan

BTW, Hugh is a skier, or at least he plays one in real life.  He came into our ski shop here in southern Vermont a couple of months ago and bought a pair of goggles.  Nice guy, friendly, low key, no one noticed him, paid cash and off he went.


----------



## Leslie

Ethan said:


> BTW, Hugh is a skier, or at least he plays one in real life. He came into our ski shop here in southern Vermont a couple of months ago and bought a pair of goggles. Nice guy, friendly, low key, no one noticed him, paid cash and off he went.


And you weren't on the phone to me saying, "Leslie, quick, quick, how fast can you get to Vermont from Maine? I can try to delay Hugh for a few hours..."

L


----------



## Ethan

Leslie said:


> And you weren't on the phone to me saying, "Leslie, quick, quick, how fast can you get to Vermont from Maine? I can try to delay Hugh for a few hours..."
> 
> L


Well, the thought did cross my mind, but I figured it would all end tragically with Hugh being maimed and you being carted off to the pokey for breach of peace, lewd conduct, inciting a riot, etc. and then there would be all the adverse (?) publicity for your Kindle book, so I think it all worked out for the best.


----------



## Leslie

Ethan said:


> Well, the thought did cross my mind, but I figured it would all end tragically with Hugh being maimed and you being carted off to the pokey for breach of peace, lewd conduct, inciting a riot, etc. and then there would be all the adverse (?) publicity for your Kindle book, so I think it all worked out for the best.


Well, yes, I suppose....although, it might have been interesting to see the inside of a Vermont pokey.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Well, yes, I suppose....although, it might have been interesting to see the inside of a Vermont pokey.


All in the name of research!


----------



## Leslie

It's Friday morning. It's a beautiful day. We need us some shirtless Hugh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> It's Friday morning. It's a beautiful day. We need us some shirtless Hugh.


Awww, Leslie, that's not fair. I didn't get much sleep last night and I was planning on going back to bed for a little catch-up snooze. How am I supposed to get to sleep with that image pasted behind my eyelids.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Awww, Leslie, that's not fair. I didn't get much sleep last night and I was planning on going back to bed for a little catch-up snooze. How am I supposed to get to sleep with that image pasted behind my eyelids.


Should make for sweet dreams Gertie! Hope you are well rested when finished with your snooze!


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> How am I supposed to get to sleep with that image pasted behind my eyelids.


Would you prefer the image of... oh never mind, we agreed not to post that one again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You will be happy to know that Hugh did not keep me awake. He could have woken me up, but that's another wish.



Susan in VA said:


> Would you prefer the image of... oh never mind, we agreed not to post that one again.


Susan, I do believe that if you check the forum rules, even an oblique reference to


Spoiler



the thing that rose up from the sea


 is forbidden.


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Susan, I do believe that if you check the forum rules, even an oblique reference to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that rose up from the sea
> 
> 
> is forbidden.


Guess I missed the fine print. Too much in shock from those images, probably.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Guess I missed the fine print. Too much in shock from those images, probably.


Understandable.


----------



## Leslie

Apparently, Hugh bought this dress for his daughter in South Korea when he was there for the premiere of Wolverine.


----------



## Leslie

Sweet dad...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> Sweet dad...


How cute. And she's got a little pink scooter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know the paparazzi have big lenses, but I wonder how aware that little girl is of all the cameras all around all the time.  I wish they wouldn't take pictures of the kids, as sweet as the pictures are.

Leslie, the pic of Hugh as Curly in Good Morning isn't showing for me..

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know the paparazzi have big lenses, but I wonder how aware that little girl is of all the cameras all around all the time. I wish they wouldn't take pictures of the kids, as sweet as the pictures are.
> 
> Leslie, the pic of Hugh as Curly in Good Morning isn't showing for me..
> 
> Betsy


It should be fixed now.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wish they wouldn't take pictures of the kids, as sweet as the pictures are.


That troubles me too. It's an invasion of privacy. Obviously they give that up _for themselves_ when they go into show biz (or politics, for that matter), but the kids should be left out of it unless family pics are specifically approved.


----------



## Aravis60

Oooh, I've missed this thread!  Thanks for posting some new pictures!


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> Oh, thanks for that, Michelle! Had to share a photo...


~swoon~
he is just so yummy


----------



## Leslie

Sugar said:


> ~swoon~
> he is just so yummy


I know. I love the little bit of tongue in that picture.


----------



## Leslie

Hugh in Rio a few weeks ago (May :


----------



## EllenR

Leslie said:


> Hugh in Rio a few weeks ago (May :


Oooooooooo, did it suddenly get hot in here??

EllenR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Hugh in Rio a few weeks ago (May :


I really really hate it when people keep quoting the pictures in a message. 

Betsy


----------



## EllenR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I really really hate it when people keep quoting the pictures in a message.
> 
> Betsy


Suuuuuuure you do. 

EllenR


----------



## Leslie

*Hugh Jackman's next blockbuster*

By Herald Wire Services | Sunday, May 17, 2009 | http://www.bostonherald.com | Star Tracks

Hugh Jackman, Rachel Weisz and Robert Pattison will hit the big screen together in "Unbound Captives," directed by Madeleine Stowe, Variety reports. Weisz plays a woman whose husband is killed and her two children kidnapped by a Comanche war party in 1859. She is rescued by a frontiersman played by Jackman. Pattison will play the son.

Article URL: http://www.bostonherald.com/track/star_tracks/view.bg?articleid=1172806


----------



## Leslie

Here's a longer story with more detail. This sounds like it could be a really great movie!

http://screenrant.com/hugh-jackman-weisz-and-pattinson-unbound-captives-ross-8838/


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> Hugh in Rio a few weeks ago (May :


MmmMmmMmm 
*fans herself* hehe


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Hugh in Rio a few weeks ago (May :


Does anybody else think that he looks like he needs help getting dried off?


----------



## Chad Winters

I was thinking "this picture has too many balls"

*sorry , couldn't help it!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was just reading that Franco only had one. (History lesson  )

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

But what's going on behind the gate?


----------



## Chad Winters

Nothing I want to know about!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was just reading that Franco only had one. (History lesson )
> 
> Betsy


A valuable historical fact, no doubt.


----------



## Susan in VA

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I was thinking "this picture has too many balls"


In the past, Betsy provided us with some valuable insights from the point of view of a textile professional. Might this be an opportunity for some architecturally knowledgeable person among us to explain how the curved shapes of that gate only help to accent the angles of... er... ??


----------



## tlshaw

Leslie said:


> Hugh in Rio a few weeks ago (May :


Leslie;
You sure know who to make my day <goes off to find a fan and glass of cold water>.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> A valuable historical fact, no doubt.


Perhaps Franco felt a need to compensate...

Okay, let's look at a picture with two:


Leslie said:


>


----------



## EllenR

Leslie said:


> Hugh in Rio a few weeks ago (May :












Sorry I just needed to jumpstart my day.

EllenR


----------



## Leslie

Anyone have a spare $12,000 lying around? You could win a bid to have lunch with Hugh!

https://auction01.charitybuzz.com/secure/viewItemDetail.do?auction_item_id=27803


----------



## tlshaw

If we all chip in, maybe we can all have lunch with him. My momma taught me to share!


----------



## Leslie

A friend of mine won one of these charity auctions last year and had lunch with Jake Gyllenhaal on the set of *Nailed*. I think she paid $6000. Obviously, Hugh is much more lunch-worthy, the way the bidding is going on this...LOL

L


----------



## TheAutomaton

Man, you guys are really, really into Hugh Jackman. Ha.
Reminds me of last week I was in the theatre and there was a preview for some upcoming movie where Johnny Depp plays John Dillinger and Christian Bale is a detective trying to catch him. When the preview announced those two names every teenage girl in the theatre started to scream. Haha.


----------



## Susan in VA

TheAutomaton said:


> Man, you guys are really, really into Hugh Jackman. Ha.


Well, some of us are kind of along for the ride. 
There have been attempts to add Sean Connery, Harrison Ford, and Johnny Depp to the mix, but somehow Hugh keeps, er, muscling them out the way... so I guess the Majority Has Spoken.

Of course you could always start a new thread for your favorite


Spoiler



hottie


 serious character actor.


----------



## Cindy416

TheAutomaton said:


> Reminds me of last week I was in the theatre and there was a preview for some upcoming movie where Johnny Depp plays John Dillinger and Christian Bale is a detective trying to catch him. When the preview announced those two names every teenage girl in the theatre started to scream.


Ahhhh, therein lies the difference. Most teenage girls probably don't appreciate Hugh like some of the rest of us. I've been a huge fan of his for years, but the first time I really remember becoming obsessed was when my daughters called me into the living room to watch Hugh sing on SNL. I'm a sucker for a gorgeous guy who can sing, so I became a true fan after that. In fact, I got online and ordered the DVD of Hugh as Curly in the London production of _Oklahoma!_ later that night.

He seems to have it all. He's gorgeous, talented, and is apparently a really great guy.


----------



## Leslie

I was just digging around in my photobucket and look what I found! A very rarely seen naked chest Hugh photo...


----------



## Leslie

And another...


----------



## Sanveann

Am I the only one who was slightly disappointed that this thread wasn't about Hugh Laurie?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sanveann said:


> Am I the only one who was slightly disappointed that this thread wasn't about Hugh Laurie?


Love Laurie and Fry.

Here's a mag cover I saw in the store this morning.


----------



## Sanveann

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Love Laurie and Fry.


I LOVED them in "Jeeves and Wooster" (or whatever the movie was called) -- hilarious!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sanveann said:


> I LOVED them in "Jeeves and Wooster" (or whatever the movie was called) -- hilarious!


----------



## Sanveann

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


>


I'm actually watching the first episode of the series right now! (Amazon lets you download it to your Tivo!) Even my DH is enjoying it ... but he as a particularly British sense of humor, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised 

And this is for any other Hugh Laurie fans!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Sanveann said:


> I'm actually watching the first episode of the series right now! (Amazon lets you download it to your Tivo!) Even my DH is enjoying it ... but he as a particularly British sense of humor, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised


I recently watched every single episode...YouTube has them all. The chemistry between Fry and Laurie is priceless--it's not surprising they're best friends in real life.

Hugh Jackman's 'language of flowers' lesson in 'Kate and Leopold' was one of the best movie bits I've ever witnessed.

Tinkerty-tonk,

CK


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a big surprise.  I've been lurking around twitter to see what some of the Potter people are doing, and Hugh is following Matt Lewis (Neville).  Too funny.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Can't believe I've got this scoop before Leslie:  Men's Fitness Magazine just named Hugh Jackman as the #2 Fittest guy in THE WORLD.  Rafael Nadal is #1 which I must say I can't argue with.

I'll let you guys find the hunky pictures.


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can't believe I've got this scoop before Leslie: Men's Fitness Magazine just named Hugh Jackman as the #2 Fittest guy in THE WORLD. Rafael Nadal is #1 which I must say I can't argue with.
> 
> I'll let you guys find the hunky pictures.


Thanks, Ann! Can't wait to find THOSE pics!


----------



## Leslie

From Entertainment Weekly:

*
Daniel Craig and Hugh Jackman off to Broadway*

May 27, 2009, 11:49 AM | by Jeff Labrecque

Categories: Stage

James Bond will pair with Wolverine on Broadway. The New York Post is reporting that Daniel Craig and Hugh Jackman will star in A Steady Rain, a play about two Chicago cops whose friendship is tested by a domestic dispute they encounter in a poor neighborhood.

Jackman won a Tony in 2004 for The Boy From Oz, but this would be Craig's Broadway debut. His next Bond film can wait, apparently: Barbara Broccoli, who oversees the James Bond movie franchise, is producing A Steady Rain in New York.

L


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can't believe I've got this scoop before Leslie: Men's Fitness Magazine just named Hugh Jackman as the #2 Fittest guy in THE WORLD. Rafael Nadal is #1 which I must say I can't argue with.
> 
> I'll let you guys find the hunky pictures.


They don't have any new pictures, but here's a link to the article for anyone who is interested.

http://www.mensfitness.com/fitness/469


----------



## Cindy416

I, for one, will watch/listen to Hugh Jackman in ANYTHING! I'd pay to watch and hear him read a phone book!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Leslie said:


> From Entertainment Weekly:
> *
> Daniel Craig and Hugh Jackman off to Broadway*
> Daniel Craig and Hugh Jackman will star in A Steady Rain, a play about two Chicago cops whose friendship is tested by a domestic dispute they encounter in a poor neighborhood.


Craig and Jackman _together_? I'm fibrillating....

If the chemistry's there, it'll be solid dynamite. I'd give anything to see those guys on the same stage. This has movie written all over it.

CK


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> I, for one, will watch/listen to Hugh Jackman in ANYTHING! I'd pay to watch and hear him read a phone book!


Did you watch Viva Laughlin! ? I actually managed two sit through all two episodes before it was cancelled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Links for Hugh Laurie fans....chose not to publish the actual pictures here.  Click at your own risk!

http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr25/betctru/Hugh/hughlauriestarrr3.jpg

http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr25/betctru/Hugh/hughlaurie1jn1.jpg

Betsy


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Links for Hugh Laurie fans....chose not to publish the actual pictures here.  Click at your own risk!
> Betsy


The second one slew me. The look on the other guy's face--! 

CK


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Links for Hugh Laurie fans....chose not to publish the actual pictures here.  Click at your own risk!
> Betsy





Carolyn Kephart said:


> The second one slew me. The look on the other guy's face--!
> CK


Hugh's look was...snickerable too. ehehhehehe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hugh?

http://www.parade.com/health/slideshows/fitness/celebrity-beach-bodies.html?index=2


----------



## tlshaw

Ahh.... Hugh and Matthew in the same thread.   Is it hot in here?


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hugh?
> 
> http://www.parade.com/health/slideshows/fitness/celebrity-beach-bodies.html?index=2


yummers


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Links for Hugh Laurie fans....chose not to publish the actual pictures here.  Click at your own risk!
> 
> http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr25/betctru/Hugh/hughlauriestarrr3.jpg
> 
> http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr25/betctru/Hugh/hughlaurie1jn1.jpg
> 
> Betsy


hehehehe those are priceless


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> hehehehe those are priceless


It's amazing what a combination of Google search terms will come up with!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

In honor of my birthday, let's have a Hugh picture. Look at this one carefully, everyone!


----------



## BTackitt

Happy Birthday Leslie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Birthday, Leslie!  And I can tell Hugh is wishing you Happy Birthday too, 'cause he winked at me!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

How adorable!  Just for you - I thought maybe Betsy posted that for you - sometimes we just have to do things for ourselves


----------



## tlshaw

Thanks Leslie:
A wink from Hugh - what a way to start the day. 
Oh yeah, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie, in honor of your Birthday today, I'm going to have a Hugh Jackman avatar, here's a bigger version:









Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Happy Birthday, Leslie! Nice pic of Hugh, and how wonderful of him to remember your birthday. 
Hope your birthday's great, Leslie. It's certainly off to a great start!


----------



## Leslie

I am trying for a Hugh avatar, but he's getting squished. LOL

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I am trying for a Hugh avatar, but he's getting squished. LOL
> 
> L


Yikes! Can't have that. I think maybe you need the pic of him in a towel hitting a golf ball in "Swordfish."


----------



## Leslie

I went back to my favorite standby....


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I went back to my favorite standby....


Nothing wrong with that one, as you know! (He's absolutely gorgeous, isn't he?) I'm always amazed when I run across someone who is not familiar with him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In Honor of Leslie's Birthday, I think we should revive the "Try to Post a Pic of Hugh that Leslie doesn't have" competition! I already contributed my entry below....anyone else?










Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Here ya go, Leslie. Enjoy Hugh singing to you. (I love a guy who can sing, has his sleeves rolled up, and is gorgeous!)

(Since you're a rabid fan, as am I, I'm assuming that you've seen this movie. In case you havent, however, you really need to find it.)


----------



## Neekeebee

Happy Birthday, Leslie!  Loved the  !

N


----------



## EllenR

Happy Birthday Leslie! This one's for you:










EllenR


----------



## Cindy416

EllenR said:


> Happy Birthday Leslie! This one's for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EllenR


It's still hard to believe that he played Peter Allen so convincingly on Broadway, especially after looking at this picture again, Ellen.


----------



## Chad Winters

Damn!! I was so hoping the Hugh thread was dead!


----------



## Cindy416

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Damn!! I was so hoping the Hugh thread was dead!


It won't be as long as there's breath in some of our bodies.


----------



## cat616

Happy Happy Day Leslie.









This one should put interesting thoughts in your head!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Happy Birthday, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> (Since you're a rabid fan, as am I, I'm assuming that you've seen this movie. In case you havent, however, you really need to find it.)


Actually, I haven't seen it, but I will be looking for it!

L


----------



## Leslie

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Damn!! I was so hoping the Hugh thread was dead!


Never happen, cowboy.


----------



## libros_lego

Happy birthday Leslie!


----------



## Leslie

Great pics and thanks for the birthday wishes, too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cat616 said:


> Happy Happy Day Leslie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one should put interesting thoughts in your head!


Oh, now there's one worth quoting!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note the quality of the fabric covering the pillow and the whiteness of the fabric....


Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note the quality of the fabric covering the pillow and the whiteness of the fabric....
> 
> 
> Betsy


Pillow Fabric Where?


----------



## ladyknight33

Happy birthday Leslie


----------



## intinst

Happy BD Leslie


----------



## tlshaw

cat616 said:


> Happy Happy Day Leslie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one should put interesting thoughts in your head!


Now that just made my afternoon. I think I like this one better that him playing golf in a towel. I always did prefer soft cotton to terry cloth.


----------



## Cindy416

Cindy416 said:


> Here ya go, Leslie. Enjoy Hugh singing to you. (I love a guy who can sing, has his sleeves rolled up, and is gorgeous!)
> 
> (Since you're a rabid fan, as am I, I'm assuming that you've seen this movie. In case you havent, however, you really need to find it.)


For anyone who isn't familiar with this movie, it's "Paperback Hero," an Australian movie. It's readily available as a region 2 DVD, but I'm sure you can find it in region 1. I bought mine several years ago on Ebay, and love it so much that it's now on my iPhone.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note the quality of the fabric covering the pillow and the whiteness of the fabric....
> 
> 
> Betsy


Ah, textiles, textiles. I need to go find the famous crocking picture.

L


----------



## Leslie

And here it is!


----------



## kevindorsey

HB!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HB?

Hugh's Back?

HibBing?

HubBa?

Betsy


----------



## EllenR

I'm guessing HOT BODY! or maybe

HOOOOO BABY!

LOL that is some pic, Leslie.

EllenR


----------



## Leslie

We only look at it for a serious discussion of textiles. That's how I first got to know Betsy, way back when, when she described to me what "crocking" is. The jeans in that picture have an excellent example of crocking. I only look at the jeans for that reason. Seriously.

(Hey, a girl is allowed to fib on her birthday, right?)

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

as a textile professional, it's clearly the reason I look at the picture.


Betsy


----------



## Leslie

The "crocking" section of my photobucket is a treasure trove of Hugh greatness....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm.  No textiles in that one.  I even peeked over the edge of the photo!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm. No textiles in that one. I even peeked over the edge of the photo!
> 
> Betsy


Oh, sorry.










Even though it looks like a bathrobe, the coat is made of leather.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sizzlin'!

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

Can we have a Leslie birthday every week?  This thread has made the day so much nicer


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> And here it is!


woooHooo Sooo hot he is 

And again Happy Birthday Leslie


----------



## Leslie

It's my birthday....


----------



## Leslie

Check this out...


----------



## CegAbq

˙uǝǝs ɹǝʌǝu ǝʌ,noʎ ǝuo sı sıɥʇ ɹǝɥʇǝɥʍ ʍouʞ ʇ,uop ¡ǝıןsǝן ʎɐpɥʇɹıq ʎddɐɥ

And I'm thinking this is a good rendition of Rourke?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> ˙uǝǝs ɹǝʌǝu ǝʌ,noʎ ǝuo sı sıɥʇ ɹǝɥʇǝɥʍ ʍouʞ ʇ,uop ¡ǝıןsǝן ʎɐpɥʇɹıq ʎddɐɥ
> 
> And I'm thinking this is a good rendition of Rourke?


OK, how did you get your text to be upside down?

And that's a GREAT Roarke. Except I always picture Roarke as more brooding, not that beautifully happy.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, how did you get your text to be upside down?
> 
> And that's a GREAT Roarke. Except I always picture Roarke as more brooding, not that beautifully happy.
> 
> Betsy


He would be that happy when he's with Eve; and Wolverine does some good brooding;

and here are 2 sites that let you get upside printing:
http://www.en.fliptext.net/

http://www.sevenwires.com/play/UpsideDownLetters.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> He would be that happy when he's with Eve; and Wolverine does some good brooding;


Well, he would be happy SOMETIMES when he's with Eve; other times he wants to strangle her, LOL! But yes, Hugh can brood with the best of them.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> Check this out...


Wow. Just....wow.

**wanders off to drool**

(Happy Birthday Leslie!)


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> Can we have a Leslie birthday every week? This thread has made the day so much nicer


We can have Hugh-goodness anytime we want. It doesn't have to be just my birthday!

L


----------



## Leslie

Who is Roarke?

Good morning everyone...


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Does anyone else thank that if they make a movie of the Outlander Series that Hugh would be a very "prime" candidate for Jamie?  These pictures are amazing!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Roarke is the very hot male lead in the "In Death" series by JD Robb (Nora Roberts).  He is an extremely sexy Irish rogue who is also a mega-billionaire AND (this only makes him hotter to me) a techie genius.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. I can DEFINATELY see Hugh as Roarke. and he's not just techie genius, he's mega techie genius WOOHHOOO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes he is.  VERY HOT.  As is Hugh.

Betsy


----------



## angelad

He is definitely a hunk


----------



## Leslie

More textiles...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah, yes, the juxtaposition of the black silk shirt and the suede jacket...

Gorgeous!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, yes, the juxtaposition of the black silk shirt and the suede jacket...
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Betsy


There was black silk and a suede jacket in that picture?  Just kidding, just kidding...

L


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Leslie said:


> Check this out...
> 
> /wipes drool from keyboard, then saves pic for later viewings
> 
> Still, I think he'd look just as fine with less obvious muscles. His lean elegant frame needn't get too Hulked out.
> 
> Just the picky 'pinion of
> 
> CK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I like him a little less bulky, too, but I understand he needs to do it for the werewolf movies....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Damn!! I was so hoping the Hugh thread was dead!


I suppose you _could_ just ignore it... it won't go away, but that might help your frustration level


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> the whiteness of the fabric....


Naah, I think it's just overexposed.

(The PICTURE, silly.)


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> More textiles...


ahhh yes the........textiles


----------



## bookfiend

I saw Australia this weekend for the first time.  WOW. Hugh can be my drover any time.  I never had any inclinations to see Swordfish,  I can see now after reading this thread that I was in grievous error.


----------



## Leslie

bookfiend said:


> I saw Australia this weekend for the first time. WOW. Hugh can be my drover any time. I never had any inclinations to see Swordfish, I can see now after reading this thread that I was in grievous error.


Yes, even Lady Sarah Ashley came to her senses...lucky for her!


----------



## Scheherazade

I never noticed how much Hugh Jackman looks like Richard Armitage... or vice versa I guess.


----------



## Leslie

I just got this email. For any of our NYC members, here's your chance! Woo-woo!

DANIEL CRAIG 
HUGH JACKMAN 
A STEADY RAIN By Keith Huff Directed by John Crowley

GET ADVANCE TICKETS BEGINNING 8AM (EST) SATURDAY, JULY 11 
CLICK HERE http://www.telecharge.com/go.aspx?MD=102&PID=7537&AID=EML000001605 
From July 11th-24th only, American Express Cardmembers can get advance tickets to see DANIEL CRAIG and HUGH JACKMAN on Broadway in A STEADY RAIN. Preferred Seating is available to Gold Card, Platinum Card, and Centurion members.

12 WEEKS ONLY! 
PREVIEWS BEGIN SEPTEMBER 10 SCHOENFELD THEATRE, 236 W. 45th St. 
TO ORDER: Visit TELECHARGE.COM/rain or call 212-239-6200 / 800-432-7250

Don't miss the sensational Daniel Craig (Quantum of Solace) making his Broadway debut alongside Tony Award winner Hugh Jackman (The Boy From Oz) in the most anticipated theatrical event of the season: A Steady Rain. This riveting new American play by Keith Huff about a pair of Chicago cops, who are lifelong friends, whose differing accounts of a few harrowing days will change their lives forever. Tony nominee John Crowley (The Pillowman) directs this Broadway premiere.

The following American Express Cardmembers are eligible for Preferred Seating: Gold Card, Platinum Card, Centurion Card, Corporate Platinum Card and the Executive Business Card, Business Gold Card, Business Platinum Card and the Business Centurion Card from OPEN, if issued by American Express Travel Related Services Company, Inc., American Express Centurion Bank, American Express Bank, FSB. For a complete listing of all eligible and non-eligible Card products, visit us at americanexpress.com/entertainment. Offer expires 7/24/09. Normal service charges apply to phone and Internet orders. Limit 8 tickets per order. All sales are final no refunds or exchanges. Offer is subject to availability and prior sales. Schedule subject to change. Terms, conditions and restrictions apply. (c) 2009 American Express Company.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Darn, no way I'll be able to convince my husband we should go to NY right before we leave for Finland!

BTW, watched Deception with Hugh and Ewan MacGregor last week, Hugh makes a nasty villian!!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I think you can buy the tickets starting July 11, but the show won't open until September. You should be back from Finland by then, right?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Duh, no coffee yet.  

I certainly hope we'll be back from Finland by then!

Have to look into this!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Darn, no way I'll be able to convince my husband we should go to NY right before we leave for Finland!
> 
> BTW, watched Deception with Hugh and Ewan MacGregor last week, Hugh makes a nasty villian!!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, he does. Watching him play a villain is kind of like watching Mark Harmon playing Ted Bundy in "The Deliberate Stranger." (OK, maybe watching Mark Harmon play Bundy is a lot creepier.)

Wish I lived in/near NYC. I'd have tickets to "A Steady Rain" as soon as they hit the market. I hope that those of you who get to see it will share the experience with the rest of us.


----------



## Daisysmama

I saw a blurb on "Showbiz" yesterday that Hugh has just signed for his next movie...."The Avon Man"...the story is supposed to be about a man who signs up to sell Avon products....Just imagine him showing up at your front door with his sample case............


----------



## Cindy416

Daisysmama said:


> I saw a blurb on "Showbiz" yesterday that Hugh has just signed for his next movie...."The Avon Man"...the story is supposed to be about a man who signs up to sell Avon products....Just imagine him showing up at your front door with his sample case............


I have no trouble imagining THAT!


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> I have no trouble imagining THAT!


Me neither! I might even buy some stuff and I hate Avon products! LOL

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Me neither! I might even buy some stuff and I hate Avon products! LOL
> 
> L


Same here, but I'm willing to give them a try after all. I keep thinking I'll buy some of the men's cologne that Patrick Dempsey  does the ads for. There's a lot of incentive, there, too!!!


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> Same here, but I'm willing to give them a try after all. I keep thinking I'll buy some of the men's cologne that Patrick Dempsey  does the ads for. There's a lot of incentive, there, too!!!


Patrick Dempsey is from here in Maine...Lewiston to be exact. He gave a bunch of money to start a cancer center at Central Maine Medical Center. He shows up in the state on a regular basis but I always seem to miss him.


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Patrick Dempsey is from here in Maine...Lewiston to be exact. He gave a bunch of money to start a cancer center at Central Maine Medical Center. He shows up in the state on a regular basis but I always seem to miss him.


I've read about that, as well as have heard him discussing it in interviews. Apparently, his mom is a cancer survivor and his sister currently runs the center's operations (not LITERAL operations, as in surgeries  ) I have heard him say that his goal is to make enough money that he can move his family (wife and 3 kids) back to Maine where life is much more simple and grounded than in Hollywood. Can't blame him for wanting that. He'd like it here in the rural midwest, too, but there's no ocean.)


----------



## Leslie

Okay, it's not Hugh, but I thought everyone needed to see this:










Now, with that image firmly etched in your brain, go read this book. Believe me, it will be worth your time.  



This has been a public service announcement from your pal Leslie.


----------



## Susan in VA

Public service announcements are good. 

(Downloaded a sample.)



Spoiler



(Of the BOOK!)


----------



## crebel

Whew!  Thanks Leslie.....must go turn the air conditioner down.........oh, the book - excellent book too.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Whew! Thanks Leslie.....must go turn the air conditioner down.........oh, the book - excellent book too.


Oh, did you read it? Or are you just dizzy from the QB picture? I have so many books I would love to discuss...

L


----------



## EllenR

Leslie said:


> Okay, it's not Hugh, but I thought everyone needed to see this:


::::SWOON:::::


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. weird I posted a reply and it disappeared into the ether.

Leslie, your QB is now a SS over under the photos forum.


----------



## Leslie

BTackitt said:


> ok.. weird I posted a reply and it disappeared into the ether.
> 
> Leslie, your QB is now a SS over under the photos forum.


Oh, wow, thank you!

After not bothering changing my SS on the K2 or DX, now I may actually have to go and figure out how...

L


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Oh, did you read it? Or are you just dizzy from the QB picture? I have so many books I would love to discuss...
> 
> L


I have read Out of The Pocket and did think it was an excellent book. My DD (who is a university-level Athletic Trainer and also happens to be gay), brought me a copy and asked me to read it after it had been given to her. I thought it was a moving and very honest book. The QB picture did heat up the evening!


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> I have read Out of The Pocket and did think it was an excellent book. My DD (who is a university-level Athletic Trainer and also happens to be gay), brought me a copy and asked me to read it after it had been given to her. I thought it was a moving and very honest book. The QB picture did heat up the evening!


Yes, really. And that's just how I picture Bobby Framingham! Wowza!

L


----------



## Leslie

Hugh news:

*Hugh Jackman will play P.T. Barnum in new musical movie of 'The Greatest Showman on Earth'*

BY Joe Dziemianowicz
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER

Tuesday, August 4th 2009, 2:04 PM

Wherever Hollywood heartthrob Hugh Jackman goes turns into a three-ring circus.

So it seems fitting that the Aussie A-lister has been cast as P.T. Barnum, the great American entrepreneur who made sideshows and circus acts into big-time entertainment and became famous in the process.

Variety reports that the 40-year-old actor will sing and dance his way through the contemporary musical big-screen biopic "The Greatest Showman on Earth."

The screenplay is being written by "Sex and the City" alum Jenny Bicks. British singer-songwriter Mika is reportedly in talks to write music and lyrics.

Barnum's life inspired the 1980 Broadway musical. The upcoming film will cover his career and love life, including his infatuation with singer Jenny Lind - aka the Swedish Nightingale.

The Lind role is being written, Variety notes, for Anne Hathaway, who performed with Jackman in his opening number when he hosted the Oscars.

Jackman, who stars with Daniel Craig next month in the Broadway drama "A Steady Rain," has already proven his powers as a musical star on stage. He won a Tony for the 2003 musical "The Boy from Oz."

Playing Aussie entertainer Peter Allen, Jackman shimmied aggressively atop a piano while sporting snug-fitting gold lame. Expect some different threads - and moves - when he portrays the 19th Century impresario.


----------



## BTackitt

Leslie said:


> Oh, wow, thank you!
> 
> After not bothering changing my SS on the K2 or DX, now I may actually have to go and figure out how...
> 
> L


Oh and here I figured you had already done it.. I should tell you to check then... under the knights I posted, there's one of Heath too.


----------



## Leslie

Hugh Jackman and Daniel Craig are opening on Broadway and had their first preview performance last night.










*Daniel Craig, Hugh Jackman open play on Broadway*

By JAKE COYLE (AP) - 17 hours ago

NEW YORK - James Bond and Wolverine have hit Broadway.

Daniel Craig and Hugh Jackman gave their first performance Thursday night in the play "A Steady Rain." In it, Craig and Jackman play Chicago police officers confronting professional and personal difficulties.

The 90-minute play, which has just two characters, arrives in New York after a well-reviewed run in Chicago with a different cast in 2007.
Craig and Jackman have significantly increased the star wattage of the production. Craig skyrocketed to film stardom as the latest cinematic James Bond, and Jackman plays Wolverine in the "X-Men" movies.

They drew a standing ovation from the sold-out Gerald Schoenfeld Theatre audience on Thursday. It was Craig's Broadway debut.

Star-driven productions have become commonplace on Broadway in recent years, with notable visits from Katie Holmes and Julia Roberts. But Jackman and Craig bring a Hollywood masculinity to the stage. (They aren't alone this season; Jude Law is performing in "Hamlet.")
Both have theater experience, too.

Jackman is a Tony winner for his performance in "The Boy From Oz." He also starred in "Carousel" at Carnegie Hall and "Oklahoma!" at the National Theater in London, among others.

Craig is less seasoned on the stage but has starred in "Hurlyburly" at the Old Vic, "Angels in America" at the National Theatre and "A Number" at the Royal Court Theatre.

"A Steady Rain" is remarkable for its staging - through storytelling and monologues - of material traditionally the domain of the movies. Both actors sit in and roam around chairs facing the audience to directly tell a tale that would normally befit the big screen, complete with car cashes and gun fights. Jackman performs with an Italian-American accent; Craig's character has an Irish-American accent.
From interviews with audience members after the show, the crowd was impressed.

"They were probably better than I expected," said Matt Serota, a young theatergoer from Long Island. "It was amazing how they were able to go from very docile to grab-your-throat (intensity) against each other, against the audience."

Christine Martino and Caye Hursey, friends visiting New York from California, spilled out of the theater eagerly discussing the play.

"The complexity of the story and their acting was amazing," said Martino. "I think that's why they did it - actors do this for themselves and to show other people what they can really do besides just the big-ticket stuff."

After the play, throngs assembled around the stage doors. More than 100 people waited for glimpses of the two stars, including Jillian Smith, an Australian who was glad for the chance to see her "countryman," Jackman, on Broadway.

Producers are hoping such enthusiasm for the two stars of "A Steady Rain" translates to big box office. The play will sport the highest regular ticket price for a play (not a musical) on Broadway.

Top weekend tickets will go for $130 each, climbing to $140 Thanksgiving weekend and for Dec. 4-6, the final weekend of the production's 12-week limited engagement.

"A Steady Rain," written by Keith Huff and directed by John Crowley, officially premieres Sept. 29.


----------



## Leslie

I can't say that I am too crazy about Craig's mustache, but Hugh is looking good!


----------



## 4Katie

OMG - Why haven't I seen THIS thread before?!? 18 pages to drool... I mean read.


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just for you, Leslie.


Oh my...


----------



## 4Katie

Susan in VA said:


> Hard to believe...
> 
> I'm sure any of us would have hired him as... cabana boy or something.


I would have. And I don't even have a cabana.


----------



## Addie

Whoa. That mustache really is horrible. *gag* I'm not the biggest Daniel Craig fan, but I thought he looked good as James Bond. That mustache makes him look soooo unattractive.
Hugh looks so good in the first picture with him and Craig. I love the serious Hugh.
Oh, Hugh, why won't you marry me?
This thread makes me swoon.


----------



## Leslie

This is the picture that Betsy gave me....still a favorite.


----------



## Leslie

Yes, it's Hugh....sigh....


----------



## 4Katie

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Hugh Jackman's 'language of flowers' lesson in 'Kate and Leopold' was one of the best movie bits I've ever witnessed.


Nah... The best part of that movie was when Kate went to bed and asked Hugh to join her. He lies down and lays his AMAZINGLY HUGE SEXY ARM over her.

Arm, people. I said ARM.


----------



## 4Katie

CegAbq said:


> And I'm thinking this is a good rendition of Rourke?


Wow! I've never been willing to try to cast the In Death movies, cuz I didn't think ANYONE could be Roarke. But Hugh could definitely pull it off.

But who could play Eve?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another Hugh...


----------



## 4Katie

Daisysmama said:


> I saw a blurb on "Showbiz" yesterday that Hugh has just signed for his next movie...."The Avon Man"...the story is supposed to be about a man who signs up to sell Avon products....Just imagine him showing up at your front door with his sample case............


So, when you say 'case'...


----------



## Leslie

I was looking for a Hugh as Leopold picture in my photobucket -- I know I have a few but haven't found them, yet -- and came across this which gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They just announced it on the Prime Time Emmys.

Leslie, got a Hugh pic for the occasion?  (Any excuse for a Hugh pic, right?)

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Will this do?


----------



## telracs

I meant to take my camera with me when I was in the theater district today, but forgot it, so Betsy, hopefully I'll have a Steady Rain marquee picture for you next week...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, Gertie, that will do, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Great Gertie.
While watching that one, I found this one: Lovely long hair & more singing!


----------



## CegAbq

And his thoughts on being voted Sexiest Man:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, I like Hugh Jackman and loved his Oscar number, but I question whether an awards show should be getting an award? And for a single number? Is that what it was for?


----------



## mlewis78

Who were the other nominees in this category?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To tell the truth, I was only semi watching, and the format was so bad it was hard to tell sometimes (and I LOVE the awards shows).  I think it was original music written for a television show.  One of the other nominees was a Saturday Night Live song.  I didn't even know there was an Emmy category for this.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, I like Hugh Jackman and loved his Oscar number, but I question whether an awards show should be getting an award? And for a single number? Is that what it was for?


Hey, it gave me an excuse to start another Hugh Jackman thread, didn't it? 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, it gave me an excuse to start another Hugh Jackman thread, didn't it?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . .about that. . . .sure seems like it should be merged with the other one! 

But that would be Leslie's job. . . . .


----------



## Leslie

I'll merge them, and go dig up another Hugh picture.

It sure seems like they are stretching things, giving an award for this. And watching his act, it also leaves me scratching my head about some of the movies. How quickly we forget. *The Reader*? Did anyone see *The Reader*?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> I'll merge them, and go dig up another Hugh picture.
> 
> L


(You know I was just teasing Betsy, right?. . . . .you didn't _really_ have to merge them. . . . . . . .but it was as good an excuse as any to resurrect the other. . . . . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Merging was good.  But I'm glad I started it as a separate thread, anyway, got a little attention that way!

Apparently the award has been given before, but off camera.  Don't know why they added it to the Prime Time version, unless it was to give us all a chance to look at Hugh again.

And no, I didn't see The Reader.  Had forgotten all about it!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Hugh wasn't even at the awards ceremony, I read. He's in NY with Daniel Craig. Someone else picked up his award on his behalf.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, he wasn't there....that's why we need a new Hugh pic here!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild

What a nice way to start a Monday - finding a new thread...and a Hugh Jackman one at that!


----------



## mlewis78

I was semi-watching too, but I got home after that award was announced. I just found the nominees for that category here:

Outstanding Original Music and Lyrics

* "Carol Brown" from Flight of the Conchords episode "Unnatural Love"
Music and lyrics by James Bobin, Bret McKenzie and Jemaine Clement
* "Hugh Jackman Opening Number" from The 81st Annual Academy Awards
Music by William Ross and John Kimbrough
Lyrics by Dan Harmon and Rob Schrab
* "I Love Sports" from The 2008 ESPYS
Music by Katresse Barnes
Lyrics by Justin Timberlake, Steve Higgins, Alex Baze, Rachel Hamilton, Kevin Miller, Jonathan Drubner and Dave Drabik
* "I Wish I Could Be Santa Claus" from A Muppets Christmas: Letters to Santa
Music and lyrics by Paul Williams
* "Motherlover" from Saturday Night Live episode host Justin Timberlake
Music by Asa Taccone and Drew Campbell
Lyrics by Akiva Schaffer, Jorma Taccone, Andy Samberg and Justin Timberlake
* "Much Worse Things" from A Colbert Christmas: The Greatest Gift of All
Music by Adam Schlesinger
Lyrics by David Javerbaum

Source web URL: http://www.filmmusicsociety.org/news_events/features/2009/071609.html?isArchive=071609

I guess this was the category, since Hugh's song is among them. Not much competition for this.


----------



## Anju 

Speaking of Hugh, and Leslie's 30 + degree mornings, about time for us to expect our

HIBBING

friends back.


----------



## Leslie

Well here, Hugh is not in Hibbing yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not dressed like that, he isn't...

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Hubba, Hubba, Hubba!!!  Great Picture.


----------



## Daisysmama

Announced on THE VIEW today that Hugh will be guesting on the show this coming Friday!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, baby....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Someone will have to watch it and tell me about it.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They have these really cool inventions called Video Recorders.  They come in digital or video formats... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Plus. . . .I bet the segment will be available on line by later that afternoon or the next day at the latest. . . . .


----------



## Daisysmama

Leslie said:


> Someone will have to watch it and tell me about it.
> 
> L


Trust me, Leslie, I will be watching......unless my stupid cable goes dark for several hours like it did today.....


----------



## Cindy416

Daisysmama said:


> Announced on THE VIEW today that Hugh will be guesting on the show this coming Friday!!!


Woohooo! I'll be recording him, for sure. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Daisysmama

Today they mentioned Friday guests again and Hugh was not mentioned.  They did mention...is it Roger Moore??  the documentary maker not the actor, so I don't know if this was a substitute since his new film just came out and seems to be a big hit with reviewers.  

Hope they still have Hugh on as he is sure "prettier" than Moore by a long shot!!


----------



## F1Wild

Daisysmama said:


> ..is it Roger Moore?? the documentary maker not the actor...Hope they still have Hugh on as he is sure "prettier" than Moore by a long shot!!


That would be Michael Moore.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Plus. . . .I bet the segment will be available on line by later that afternoon or the next day at the latest. . . . .


Followed less than five minutes later by someone here posting a link to it....


----------



## Daisysmama

F1Wild said:


> That would be Michael Moore.


Thanks for the correction!! Mind is like a sieve anymore.....but I will watch it and report if Hugh does appear!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interestingly a search for "Hugh" and "The View" finds this tease:

The View | Featured | Sneak Peek: Here Comes Hugh Jackman!
Sep 17, 2009 ... The View gets a big dose of "action movie star" next week, as Hugh Jackman headlines a great week of guests. Of course, when Mr. Jackman ...
http://theview.abc.go.com/blog/sneak-peek-here-comes-hugh-jackman

But that page no longer exists at The View's website (I had to log in to try to find it but even then it's no longer there....)

Betsy


----------



## angelad

I think Hugh is getting hunkier over the time


----------



## BTackitt

http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=e941155a-f7d9-4d41-9fc4-108c3c90fb8d


----------



## drenee

angelad said:


> I think Hugh is getting hunkier over the time


Men do that. Isn't just irritating?
deb


----------



## Aravis60

drenee said:


> Men do that. Isn't just irritating?
> deb


Very unfair.


----------



## Leslie

BTackitt said:


> http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=e941155a-f7d9-4d41-9fc4-108c3c90fb8d


I had to watch that video twice to realize it was a cell phone ringing...LOL.


----------



## F1Wild

I saw that!!  Awesome how well they stayed in character, but the cell phone owner should have been kicked out on their arse!


----------



## telracs

older images.... the boy from oz one is my favorite. Loved watching him do a full costume change in full view of the mezzanine.


----------



## CegAbq

F1Wild said:


> I saw that!! Awesome how well they stayed in character, but the cell phone owner should have been kicked out on their arse!


Or worse!!!


----------



## telracs




----------



## Leslie

First reviews for A Steady Rain. Three stars from the New York Daily News.

*Hugh Jackman, Daniel Craig burn with star power in 'A Steady Rain,' but play cools the fire*
Joe Dziemianowicz
Wednesday, September 30th 2009, 4:00 AM
Through Dec. 6 
Schoenfeld Theatre, 236 W. 45th St.
Tickets: $66.50-$130
(212) 239-6200

It saturates the air at "A Steady Rain." No, it's not precipitation; it's anticipation.

You can feel the audience yearning to embrace Hugh Jackman and Daniel Craig and the troubled cops they play.

Sorry, folks. That would be tougher than giving Wolverine a manicure or asking 007 to commit.

It's not that the A-list superstars don't deliver. The pair ooze confidence and charisma.

But Chicago writer Keith Huff's play is a stark and modest work that's all talk and no action. It keeps you at arm's length.

The story unfolds in back-and-forth monologues by Denny (Jackman), a family man who's on the take, and his single pal and partner, Joey (Craig), who's no saint, either.

Seated on chairs under harsh lights, two of the Windy City's less-than-finest are apparently being debriefed about a disastrous, bungled investigation. It's put their jobs and friendship on the line.

The cop tale careens from bad to worse to horror movie. Imagine a putrid police blotter steeped in drugs, stabbings, baby-killing and cannibalism.

Stirring stuff, to a degree. Because we only hear about the incidents, the visceral impact is muted. And since there's no emotional keyhole to let us in, the saga hits the head, but not the gut or heart.

The moments when the play is most alive are when Scott Pask's moody set pieces come to light.

Amid all the grisly imagery, Huff seeks to comment on what it means to serve and protect - as a cop, husband, father and friend. But the drama is so fraught with calamity, even within that title metaphor, it gets contrived. That's what happens when you jam 12 episodes of a TV series about a rogue cop into 90 minutes.

Still, you can see why Jackman, a Tony winner for "The Boy from Oz," and Broadway freshman Craig were attracted to the edgy material, which is being made into a film. They never leave the stage. It's an hour-and-a-half closeup. In Chicago-ese, which they manage not to mangle.

Guided by the firm hand of British director John Crowley ("The Pillowman"), Jackman, hair greased and skin pasty, is tightly wound and highly charged as the hot-headed alpha cop.

Craig impresses even more as an ex-drunk sporting a '70s porn-star mustache, sad eyes and nervousness that masks a covetous,
calculating side. His character's true nature emerges as the most interesting thing about the play.

In the end, "A Steady Rain" pours forth a familiar lesson: Megastars can turn reading the phone book into an event.

But that doesn't guarantee a wholly satisfying experience.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/arts/2009/09/30/2009-09-30_hugh_jackman_daniel_craig_burn_with_star_power_in_a_steady_rain_.html?print=1&page=all#ixzz0SaD7rAJs


----------



## telracs

http://www.playbill.com/multimedia/gallery/713

photo gallery of a few pictures from A Steady Rain


----------



## Leslie

from the New York Times review of *A Steady Rain*....this is a woman after my own heart:

Nobody goes to "A Steady Rain," which ends its hot-ticket limited run on Dec. 6, to look at scenery. The woman with whom I saw the show made her priorities clear afterward, and they are doubtless shared by many. If only, she said, the play had been set in a police station locker room, where the characters might frequently change clothes. As it was, she was thankful for the small mercy that, toward the play's end, Mr. Craig finally removed his suit jacket and rolled up his sleeves.

  

L


----------



## Leslie

Life is not fair. Sometimes life is really, really not fair....

My sister was in NYC this week for work (she is always in NYC for work). Well, she managed to find a few free minutes and her friend Debbie got them tickets to see *God of Carnage*, starring Jeff Daniels, Hope Davis, Jame Gandolfini, and Marcia Gay Harden.

When they left the theater, there was a mob scene on the street. Jessica (my sister) figured it was because all the theaters were letting out. As she and Debbie walked down the street, the crowd is getting bigger and bigger. Jessica is getting annoyed, the crowd is getting bigger and she keeps trying to push through.

Suddenly, a policeman puts a barricade down, right in front of her. Jessica scowls. She tries to walk around one end of the barricade. "Please wait, miss," says the cop. Jessica waits. People begin piling up behind them. Jessica wonders how she and Debbie will ever get out of this mob scene.

A door opens. Jessica looks around. She has NO CLUE what is going on. Then, like magic, RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER, are Hugh Jackman and Daniel Craig. Hugh looks right at my sister and says, "Did you enjoy the show?" Jessica, who is gawping like a trout, has her Playbill from *The God of Carnage *clutched to her chest. Hugh looks at the Playbill, then at my sister (again!!!!) and says, "I hear that's a good show, too." OH MY GOD!!!

What does Jessica do? She gawps. No picture, no autograph, no, "Hi Hugh, my sister thinks you are the sexiest man on the planet and maybe you could drop in on her in Maine someday for a quick visit? She'll cook you lobster."

Traitor.

Since she couldn't move, she HAD to stand there and look at him (torture, I tell you! Torture!). I got this from her:

He looks exactly like he looks in pictures. Daniel Craig, too, except he has that stupid mustache. Daniel Craig is shorter than I expected. Probably shorter than me, but he is still really handsome. Hugh is really tall. [NB: I had to tell her he is 6'2"). He's really handsome but I didn't think I would faint...but he looks just like he does in the movies. Well, except he's not as massive. In Australia, he looked massive. In person, he looks much thinner. He looks like a dancer. He has really great shoulders, and a nice waist, and slim hips...

and then she stopped! What about the fruit basket, Jessica? What about his butt? All I get is slim hips?

AND NO PICTURE. NO AUTOGRAPH.

Sigh....

At least she saw him. Every time I feel depressed, I'll call her up and make her repeat this story. That'll teach her to take a picture next time!

L


----------



## telracs




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Life is not fair. Sometimes life is really, really not fair....
> 
> My sister was in NYC this week for work (she is always in NYC for work). Well, she managed to find a few free minutes and her friend Debbie got them tickets to see *God of Carnage*, starring Jeff Daniels, Hope Davis, Jame Gandolfini, and Marcia Gay Harden.
> 
> When they left the theater, there was a mob scene on the street. Jessica (my sister) figured it was because all the theaters were letting out. As she and Debbie walked down the street, the crowd is getting bigger and bigger. Jessica is getting annoyed, the crowd is getting bigger and she keeps trying to push through.
> 
> Suddenly, a policeman puts a barricade down, right in front of her. Jessica scowls. She tries to walk around one end of the barricade. "Please wait, miss," says the cop. Jessica waits. People begin piling up behind them. Jessica wonders how she and Debbie will ever get out of this mob scene.
> 
> A door opens. Jessica looks around. She has NO CLUE what is going on. Then, like magic, RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER, are Hugh Jackman and Daniel Craig. Hugh looks right at my sister and says, "Did you enjoy the show?" Jessica, who is gawping like a trout, has her Playbill from *The God of Carnage *clutched to her chest. Hugh looks at the Playbill, then at my sister (again!!!!) and says, "I hear that's a good show, too." OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> What does Jessica do? She gawps. No picture, no autograph, no, "Hi Hugh, my sister thinks you are the sexiest man on the planet and maybe you could drop in on her in Maine someday for a quick visit? She'll cook you lobster."
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Since she couldn't move, she HAD to stand there and look at him (torture, I tell you! Torture!). I got this from her:
> 
> He looks exactly like he looks in pictures. Daniel Craig, too, except he has that stupid mustache. Daniel Craig is shorter than I expected. Probably shorter than me, but he is still really handsome. Hugh is really tall. [NB: I had to tell her he is 6'2"). He's really handsome but I didn't think I would faint...but he looks just like he does in the movies. Well, except he's not as massive. In Australia, he looked massive. In person, he looks much thinner. He looks like a dancer. He has really great shoulders, and a nice waist, and slim hips...
> 
> and then she stopped! What about the fruit basket, Jessica? What about his butt? All I get is slim hips?
> 
> AND NO PICTURE. NO AUTOGRAPH.
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> At least she saw him. Every time I feel depressed, I'll call her up and make her repeat this story. That'll teach her to take a picture next time!
> 
> L


Leslie, I'm rolling on the floor!!!

Can I call your sister, too? Let's all call her. That'll teach her!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Leslie, how lucky your sister was!  Is she now a Hugh fan?


----------



## Leslie

mlewis78 said:


> Leslie, how lucky your sister was! Is she now a Hugh fan?


Well, I think as much as she ever becomes a fan of anyone, yes.

Betsy, glad you liked the story!

Meanwhile, here in Maine we had our own mob scene going on, which I also missed. That's Patrick Dempsey signing autographs after a 50 mile bike race to raise money for cancer.










More details and pictures here: http://pressherald.mainetoday.com/story.php?id=287431&ac=PHnws


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahh, McDreamy....

This is such a nice way to start the morning!  I think it's fine to have an occasional guest star in the Hugh thread...

Betsy


----------



## angelad

This is like one of the most legendary threads on the board


----------



## drenee

Great story, Leslie.  
deb


----------



## Cindy416

Hugh and McDreamy....Does it get much better than that (Maybe we could add Colin Firth in his Mr. Darcy/Mark Darcy roles, too.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here you go, another guest star in the Hugh thread.









Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

That'll work, Betsy. I don't think Hugh would mind being in such good company.


----------



## Aravis60

Sigh... I love this thread.


----------



## Leslie

Just because....I was thinking of writers....










L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Just because....I was thinking of writers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


Yes, Joseph's a great addition here. Have you seen him in FlashForward yet?


----------



## drenee

Page 208, *Pontoon* by Garrison Keillor.

"I'll call my sister," she said. "Are irises okay? Or maybe she's still got some begonias." Her sister wasn't home and then Cathy remembered she'd gone to _Hibbing_.

Just thought I'd throw in this Hibbing reference I found in the book I read over the weekend.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> Life is not fair. Sometimes life is really, really not fair....
> 
> My sister was in NYC this week for work (she is always in NYC for work). Well, she managed to find a few free minutes and her friend Debbie got them tickets to see *God of Carnage*, starring Jeff Daniels, Hope Davis, Jame Gandolfini, and Marcia Gay Harden.
> 
> When they left the theater, there was a mob scene on the street. Jessica (my sister) figured it was because all the theaters were letting out. As she and Debbie walked down the street, the crowd is getting bigger and bigger. Jessica is getting annoyed, the crowd is getting bigger and she keeps trying to push through.
> 
> Suddenly, a policeman puts a barricade down, right in front of her. Jessica scowls. She tries to walk around one end of the barricade. "Please wait, miss," says the cop. Jessica waits. People begin piling up behind them. Jessica wonders how she and Debbie will ever get out of this mob scene.
> 
> A door opens. Jessica looks around. She has NO CLUE what is going on. Then, like magic, RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER, are Hugh Jackman and Daniel Craig. Hugh looks right at my sister and says, "Did you enjoy the show?" Jessica, who is gawping like a trout, has her Playbill from *The God of Carnage *clutched to her chest. Hugh looks at the Playbill, then at my sister (again!!!!) and says, "I hear that's a good show, too." OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> What does Jessica do? She gawps. No picture, no autograph, no, "Hi Hugh, my sister thinks you are the sexiest man on the planet and maybe you could drop in on her in Maine someday for a quick visit? She'll cook you lobster."
> 
> Traitor.
> 
> Since she couldn't move, she HAD to stand there and look at him (torture, I tell you! Torture!). I got this from her:
> 
> He looks exactly like he looks in pictures. Daniel Craig, too, except he has that stupid mustache. Daniel Craig is shorter than I expected. Probably shorter than me, but he is still really handsome. Hugh is really tall. [NB: I had to tell her he is 6'2"). He's really handsome but I didn't think I would faint...but he looks just like he does in the movies. Well, except he's not as massive. In Australia, he looked massive. In person, he looks much thinner. He looks like a dancer. He has really great shoulders, and a nice waist, and slim hips...
> 
> and then she stopped! What about the fruit basket, Jessica? What about his butt? All I get is slim hips?
> 
> AND NO PICTURE. NO AUTOGRAPH.
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> At least she saw him. Every time I feel depressed, I'll call her up and make her repeat this story. That'll teach her to take a picture next time!
> 
> L


I hadn't checked this thread in weeks...and clearly I need to stay caught up. LOL After seeing this, Leslie, I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry on your behalf!

But OMG, I can honestly say your sister has the freakin' best luck I've ever heard of.  Hugh AND Daniel Craig?! I'd drop dead in a puddle of drool.


----------



## mlewis78

Katie Couric interview with Hugh:

http://is.gd/41ace


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> I hadn't checked this thread in weeks...and clearly I need to stay caught up. LOL After seeing this, Leslie, I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry on your behalf!
> 
> But OMG, I can honestly say your sister has the freakin' best luck I've ever heard of.  Hugh AND Daniel Craig?! I'd drop dead in a puddle of drool.


I know. Both of them? She didn't drool, but she did gawp. Nice to know my always composed sister can lose her composure at times!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Page 208, *Pontoon* by Garrison Keillor.
> 
> "I'll call my sister," she said. "Are irises okay? Or maybe she's still got some begonias." Her sister wasn't home and then Cathy remembered she'd gone to _Hibbing_.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw in this Hibbing reference I found in the book I read over the weekend.
> deb


Thanks, Deb! I was feeling the need to mention Hibbing in the midst of all this Hugh-ness.



Betsy


----------



## Leslie

This picture is from 2006 but boy, Hugh looks good here...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was thinking we needed a new Hugh picture!

Betsy


----------



## 4Katie

Leslie said:


> This picture is from 2006 but boy, Hugh looks good here...


Indeed he does!!!


----------



## angelad

Hugh needs to know of this thread.


----------



## Leslie

4Katie said:


> Indeed he does!!!


I love Adam's apples on men....sigh...

L


----------



## Leslie

angelad said:


> Hugh needs to know of this thread.


Do you want to send him an email? We'd be very friendly if he should decide to drop in..

L


----------



## BTackitt

HEHEHHEHEHHEHEHEH

http://roflrazzi.com/2009/07/30/celebrity-pictures-hugh-jackman-rubber-duck/


----------



## Tippy

Don't mean to be rude -- but crop the blonde!  LOL


----------



## Cindy416

Tippy said:


> Don't mean to be rude -- but crop the blonde! LOL


Crop Kate Winslett? Good idea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well.

On Jeopardy this evening they had a whole category called _I think I love "Hugh"_.

Guess who *wasn't* the answer to any of the 5 clues!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm shocked and appalled?  Who were the answers?

Hugh Grant?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hugh Grant was one, also Hugh Downs, and Hugh Heffner.

The other two Hugh's were not ones I knew. . . .one was the author of Doctor Doolittle.

Not even Hugh Laurie!


----------



## Tippy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hugh Grant was one, also Hugh Downs, and Hugh Heffner.
> 
> The other two Hugh's were not ones I knew. . . .one was the author of Doctor Doolittle.
> 
> Not even Hugh Laurie!


Amazing. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, it _was_ Jeopardy. And the second round. The answers are not supposed to be either easy or obvious. 

Hugh Dancy (sp?) was the last one. . .I think that's the name. . . . .no clue who he is but apparently connected to Claire Danes. . . . . .


----------



## tlshaw

Ahh, Thanks, I needed a new picture of Hugh to brighten my morning! I really need to have the picture of him in the towel as my background on my computer, but then I wouldn't get any work done and my keyboard would be all wet from the drool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

An interview from when he was promoting Australia the movie.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hugh Grant was one, also Hugh Downs, and Hugh Heffner.
> 
> The other two Hugh's were not ones I knew. . . .one was the author of Doctor Doolittle.
> 
> Not even Hugh Laurie!


Dr. Doolittle author is Hugh Lofting.

Why do I know that off the top of my head? LOL...

L


----------



## Cindy416

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Ahh, Thanks, I needed a new picture of Hugh to brighten my morning! I really need to have the picture of him in the towel as my background on my computer, but then I wouldn't get any work done and my keyboard would be all wet from the drool.


Same here. LOVE that picture!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I needed a little Hugh today. Here:








and a funny blog post about Hugh.
http://regardingannie.wordpress.com/2009/09/09/hugh-jackman-attack/

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Ah, thank you Betsy. I needed that. Sometimes good things happen to me. I got this book yesterday -- out of the blue! -- to review. I will write a review, once I get past the cover....


----------



## F1Wild

Leslie said:


> Ah, thank you Betsy. I needed that. Sometimes good things happen to me. I got this book yesterday -- out of the blue! -- to review. I will write a review, once I get past the cover....


Pictorial book or that darn written stuff?


----------



## Leslie

F1Wild said:


> Pictorial book or that darn written stuff?


I Like It Like That is written but I also received this, which is totally full of pictures (the mail was good yesterday!)....










L


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I needed a little Hugh today. Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a funny blog post about Hugh.
> http://regardingannie.wordpress.com/2009/09/09/hugh-jackman-attack/
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the link to the blog, as well as the photo. I agree about anyone who likes Hugh not being disappointed in "Australia." After all, we get to hear him actually speak with his natural accent, as well as watch him (act and merely exist).


----------



## mlewis78

A friend just sent me two music videos that used Australia and Hugh, so I thought it was about time for more Hugh in our Kindleboards thread.


----------



## mlewis78

Here's the other one:


----------



## Leslie

Hugh has been keeping a low profile lately, but these two guys came dancing across my computer screen, and I just had to share...



L


----------



## Leslie

Yesterday in NYC. I do like Hugh in sneakers...


----------



## Susan in VA

I take it you mean JUST sneakers.


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> I take it you mean JUST sneakers.


Yes, just the sneakers.

He looks like he is slimming back down and getting rid of all the Wolverine bulk. Look at his arms. Don't they look much thinner than a year ago?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's hard to tell.  Black is VERY slimming.    And his right arm, particularly, seems to be straining the sleeve of the sweater.  I'm not impressed with the cut of the slacks and there's no crocking....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Yeah, and that jacket looks like it contains Lycra, so it's probably a bit constricting.  Too bad that's the wrong garment.


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah, and that jacket looks like it contains Lycra, so it's probably a bit constricting. Too bad that's the wrong garment.


True, that.

L


----------



## Leslie

In the interest of research (and because we haven't seen it in a while) here is the picture of Hugh in his crocked pants....


----------



## Susan in VA

Obviously I chose the wrong classes this term... my research papers are all on the wrong topics. <sigh>


----------



## F1Wild

And now for the half-time show:









And in action:
http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20321670,00.html


----------



## Leslie

F1Wild said:


> And now for the half-time show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in action:
> http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20321670,00.html


"My mom says, you've got a good look for what society thinks is a good look."

Yes, mom always does know best. LOL


----------



## Leslie

Hugh in St. Bart's....


----------



## Susan in VA

Very nice.....

...  though that has to be one of the most uncomfortable-looking beaches to spread a towel on that I've ever seen!


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> Very nice.....
> 
> ... though that has to be one of the most uncomfortable-looking beaches to spread a towel on that I've ever seen!


Exactly! And you can see he's doing everything humanly possible NOT to put his bum down on it!


----------



## Pushka

You ladies crack me up, again!


----------



## F1Wild

Yikes!  Maybe he doesn't have 6-pack abs after all - they might just be indentations from the rough beach terrain??


----------



## Leslie

I see some six packy-ness. Appropriate for a man his age....


----------



## F1Wild

Yes, but look how much more 6-packie he is on the rough beach terrain.


----------



## Susan in VA

Side effect of gravity.


----------



## Leslie

C'mon, c'mon ladies...

he has not been manscaped. He has not been waxed. He has not been sprayed with all over tanning stuff. His hair his its natural color.

I would take this any day of the week...wouldn't you? What are you quibbling about?


----------



## Susan in VA

Who's quibbling??  Personally I prefer the slightly-less-six-packy look.  Otherwise I feel too flabby myself.


----------



## F1Wild

Susan in VA said:


> Who's quibbling?? Personally I prefer the slightly-less-six-packy look. Otherwise I feel too flabby myself.


I agree! At least his man-boobs don't relax into his armpits......


----------



## Susan in VA

Okay, that's an image I didn't need.


----------



## Leslie

Hugh does not have man boobs. End of discussion.

L


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  Nobody was implying that.


----------



## Pushka

Hugh has trimmed down his pecs and abs in recent weeks ladies, sorry.....


----------



## F1Wild

Hey, it was meant as a compliment - I like Hugh, too!!!  BTW, all men have moobs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> C'mon, c'mon ladies...
> 
> he has not been manscaped. He has not been waxed. He has not been sprayed with all over tanning stuff. His hair his its natural color.
> 
> I would take this any day of the week...wouldn't you? What are you quibbling about?


Checking out the drape of the wet fabric....synthetic fabrics have such interesting draping qualities....

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Betsy, you crack me up, only you would think about the drape of "wet fabric" when looking at a picture of Hugh! LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seriously?  No one else is looking at that area?  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seriously? No one else is looking at that area?
> 
> Betsy


I'm looking at the treasure trail, myself. 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Treasure trail 

Well, I thought it was nicer than saying I was


Spoiler



looking at his crotch.


.

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

I had never heard of the "treasure trail" either - nice wording though


----------



## Leslie

Anju No. 469 said:


> I had never heard of the "treasure trail" either - nice wording though


The things you learn here at Kindleboards...we're just a wealth of information!


----------



## F1Wild

Happy trails...to Hugh


----------



## Pushka

F1Wild said:


> Happy trails...to Hugh


More like happy trails to Deborrah! Lucky sod...


----------



## Anju 

Pushka said:


> More like happy trails to Deborrah! Lucky sod...


oops -snort snort


----------



## intinst

Pushka said:


> More like happy trails to Deborrah! Lucky sod...





Anju No. 469 said:


> oops -snort snort


There goes another drink up the nose!


----------



## drenee

You all made me choke on my tea this morning.  Off to find the wipes for my computer screen.
deb


----------



## F1Wild

Hugh break:

Look what Mr. M got me for Christmas! How can you love your husband even more? When he gives this gift as one of your special Christmas pressies!! Love the calendar! The pictures are very high quality - the black & white tends to remind me of the old Hollywood style!! And yes, it's the one with "soft" nudity (whatever that means?).


----------



## BTackitt

Hugh Laurie


----------



## Leslie

Hugh at the New York Knicks game on 12/23. Dustin Hoffman was also there, as well as John McEnroe.


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie




----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


>


 
In this one he looks like some predatory bird. A falcon, maybe, or some type of owl? The expression, and the tilt of the head.


----------



## Cindy416

Other than the turkey that I roasted last night, Hugh's the hottest bird I've ever seen!


----------



## Emily King

I know he's not Hugh, but he's pretty...  (Alexander Skarsgard)


----------



## crebel

I can't believe this thread dropped to the 3rd page!  Did anybody watch Hugh on Jay Leno last night?  He was on about 15 minutes, juggled flaming batons, etc.  Who knew that his "treasure trail" leads to "Old James Rogers"?


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> I can't believe this thread dropped to the 3rd page! Did anybody watch Hugh on Jay Leno last night? He was on about 15 minutes, juggled flaming batons, etc. Who knew that his "treasure trail" leads to "Old James Rogers"?


Who knew? Thanks for that tidbit, Chris!

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325

He was on the Peoples Choice Awards last night as well.  He won an award (was too busy watching him and drooling to remember which one) and gave an acceptance speech.


----------



## F1Wild

Never mind Leno!  Did you see him on the People's Choice Awards accepting the award for Action star?  Loved his acceptance speech!


----------



## Leslie

It appears that Hugh has a new short haircut...


----------



## drenee

I like it.


----------



## loca

Leslie said:


> It appears that Hugh has a new short haircut...


Still a hunk.


----------



## Leslie

I haven't seen any pictures of Hugh in awhile...not sure what he is up to...but this gorgeous hunk named Theo floated across my computer screen this morning and I thought I'd share. Enjoy everyone. Nice indulgence for a Friday afternoon.


----------



## crebel

OMG!  Seriously, Theo who?  Where is Gertie, I think this guy could be the Ranger we have been looking for in the Janet Evanovich books.  

Leslie, how did you get so lucky as to have him float across your screen?


----------



## Dana

_gonna make Hugh jealous.................._


----------



## Leslie

His name is Theo Theodoridis and he's Greek.


----------



## Leslie

Dana said:


> _gonna make Hugh jealous.................._


Hugh's a big boy. I think he understands.


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Leslie, how did you get so lucky as to have him float across your screen?


Chris, every Friday at 6 am EST, Wave (www.reviewsbyjessewave.com) posts The Friday Guys on her blog. Theo was at the head of the pack today.

L


----------



## VictoriaP

crebel said:


> OMG! Seriously, Theo who? Where is Gertie, I think this guy could be the Ranger we have been looking for in the Janet Evanovich books.
> 
> Leslie, how did you get so lucky as to have him float across your screen?


LOL--we've cast him for a number of possible characters on another board, never once did I think about him for Ranger. Hmmm....I'm thinking not *quite* dark enough. But then again, I'm a Morelli girl, so what do I know? 

Leslie, I hadn't seen the second two pics yet, those are scrumptious!


----------



## sherylb

OOOOO Baby!
Not quite hard looking enough for Ranger, though I can see him on a romance novel cover.  I'm thinking white horse, maybe the seashore or some meadow in the background.....


----------



## Leslie

Leslie said:


> His name is Theo Theodoridis and he's Greek.


He reminds me a little bit of Hugh when Hugh was in his long haired phase...


----------



## BTackitt

Ok.. that's it! if something ever happens to DH (heaven forbid!) I am moving to Greece.


----------



## Cindy416

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--we've cast him for a number of possible characters on another board, never once did I think about him for Ranger. Hmmm....I'm thinking not *quite* dark enough. But then again, I'm a Morelli girl, so what do I know?


It's good to see another "Morelli girl" around here. As for Theo, he definitely looks like co er art for romance novels. Fabiol had better watch his back. I think we've foundhis replacement (if he hasn't already been replaced). I don't read or look at romance novels that feature Fabio types. although I might start at least looking at the covers if Theo ever takes up that line of work.


----------



## Leslie

Hugh in Los Angeles yesterday. Definitely not in his long-haired phase right now.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jeez, Leslie, I don't think I'd even recognize him like that.  Odd angle for the pic or something, but wow, I'd never even notice him walking by!

Cindy--plenty of Morelli cupcakes on the boards here; wander into the Plum threads over in the Book Corner and you'll find plenty of us drooling at times.


----------



## Leslie

Here's an odd news item:

According to a report that originated in the Shanghai-based Oriental Morning Post, Hugh Jackman will star in Wayne Wang's 'Snow Flower and the Secret Fan.' The Post also reported that Li Bingbing has replaced Zhang Ziyi in the film.  Also starring is Joen Ji-Hyun. Jackman is expected to begin filming in mid-February in a studio near Shanghai.

'Snow Flower and the Secret Fan' is based off of the 2005 novel by Lisa See.  It is set in nineteenth century China and revolves around the lifelong friendship of two women and how rigid cultural codes shape their lives.

No other production details have been released.

I don't remember any Americans or Australians in Snow Flower. And he's supposed to be starring?    

The picture I just posted was at LAX and he was coming back to the US from China where he was "filming a movie" and apparently even singing in Chinese!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> OMG! Seriously, Theo who? Where is Gertie, I think this guy could be the Ranger we have been looking for in the Janet Evanovich books.


He can be anything he wants as far as I'm concerned. Remember that excerpt I posted a couple of weeks ago? Perfect.


----------



## crebel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> He can be anything he wants as far as I'm concerned. Remember that excerpt I posted a couple of weeks ago? Perfect.


The Captain/most unusual lion with the fabulous eyes? Works for me.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> The Captain/most unusual lion with the fabulous eyes? Works for me.......


I think I'll print out those photos for inspiration.


----------



## Leslie

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think I'll print out those photos for inspiration.


Printing photos for inspiration is always a good idea...


----------



## BTackitt

this thread hasn't been updated in FAR FAR to long...
so even if this has been posted before, it's never wrong to post a Hugh pic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Excellent idea!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks! My day just got a whole lot better!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Wow I just saw this thread as been resurrected and have spent the last several minutes cleaning up the drool from my keyboard!  I prefer Hugh but boy that Theo is easy on the eyes.  Nice job ladies!!


----------



## Leslie

I was hunting around in my photobucket for another picture and stumbled across this classic Hugh...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie said:


> I was hunting around in my photobucket for another picture and stumbled across this classic Hugh...


A good way to start the morning. Hugh and Theo.


----------



## angelad

Classic Hugh I like .


----------



## intinst

Wasn't sure how many of you Jackman fans made it over to the 'Infinity' thread so posted this here as well


----------



## Addie

I love it! Thanks for that!


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> Wasn't sure how many of you Jackman fans made it over to the 'Infinity' thread so posted this here as well


Why don't we get ads like this in the US? And....God, ugh, Hugh dancing so hot...


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> Why don't we get ads like this in the US? And....God, ugh, Hugh dancing so hot...


You are welcome, Leslie.


----------



## telracs

Well, I just came across the lipton's video and was going to post it here, but see I've been beaten again....


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Why don't we get ads like this in the US? And....God, ugh, Hugh dancing so hot...


I think he's hot when he dances, but his singing drives me even crazier. I love a gorgeous guy who can sing! (I'm a hopeless romantic. After having been married nearly 36 years to a very pragmatic guy, you'd think I'd have gotten over it by now. )


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> I think he's hot when he dances, but his singing drives me even crazier. I love a gorgeous guy who can sing! (I'm a hopeless romantic. After having been married nearly 36 years to a very pragmatic guy, you'd think I'd have gotten over it by now. )


He can sing, dance, and he's gorgeous. The perfect triple threat. 

I just noticed that Hugh is on the cover of the magazine that he is reading. Cute!


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> He can sing, dance, and he's gorgeous. The perfect triple threat.
> 
> I just noticed that Hugh is on the cover of the magazine that he is reading. Cute!


I saw that, too. It's all about product placement! 

Leslie, did you ever get to see Hugh in the movie, "Paperback Hero?" If not, PM me.


----------



## BTackitt

This needed an update,... and I found this pic of hugh with LONG hair:
http://www.hairfinder.com/celebrityhair/hughjackman.jpg


----------



## mlewis78

I don't have a Jackman photo to post, but in keeping with the Hugh Jackman theme, here's an article about the apartment he used to rent with his family in the West Village in Manhattan (176 Perry Street). It's about what it's being sold for:

http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2010/08/02/hugh_jackmans_rental_stomping_grounds_now_7995m.php


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, what a view.


----------



## Cindy416

The only way the view would be better were if Hugh himself were in the photos.


----------



## mlewis78

Cindy416 said:


> The only way the view would be better were if Hugh himself were in the photos.


Yes. We should complain to Curbed.com.


----------



## Leslie

That is quite an apartment! I think my whole house would fit in the living room...

L


----------



## lonestar

This may be the best thread on these boards.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

So this is where your hiding the Hugh! Gollee-gee!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lyndl

Just a small contribution


----------



## 16205

I had no idea this even existed. 

Boots and veins for the win.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I truly wish I had a picture to add to this, but I do want to say a big thank you to everyone who posted these wonderful pictures.  I love Hugh, but all the pics were wonderful and made me smile or laugh.  So THANK YOU!


----------



## Cindy416

Did you all see Hugh Jackman in the shower with Betty Whute at the Emmy Awards tonight?  It happened at 1:38, during the part w/Jay Leno. Maybe it will be on YouTube or there will be still photos later. I was so surprised to see him that I had to back up the recording so that I could look again.


----------



## Cindy416

Cindy416 said:


> Did you all see Hugh Jackman in the shower with Betty Whute at the Emmy Awards tonight? It happened at 1:38, during the part w/Jay Leno. Maybe it will be on YouTube or there will be still photos later. I was so surprised to see him that I had to back up the recording so that I could look again.


Did NO ONE see Hugh Jackman in the shower last night?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Cindy416 said:


> Did NO ONE see Hugh Jackman in the shower last night?


I did, and immediately thought of this thread and Leslie!! LOL


----------



## Cindy416

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I did, and immediately thought of this thread and Leslie!! LOL


My daughter said she'd seen the promo on tv before last night, but I don't watch a lot of the main networks, and have a tendency to dvr programs and then speed through the commercials.

There's something that just makes me smile about Hugh Jackman and Betty White filming that bit. I bet it was a hoot to watch!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I was watching the show by myself and started laughing out loud, my little dog (who had been sleeping) jumped and looked at me like I was crazy.  It was pretty funny but didn't last very long.  I have to admit that I thought the overall show was pretty dull (I don't watch most of the shows that were nominated) and didn't have enough performances as fillers and I missed the beginning of the show (about 20 min).


----------



## Cindy416

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I was watching the show by myself and started laughing out loud, my little dog (who had been sleeping) jumped and looked at me like I was crazy. It was pretty funny but didn't last very long. I have to admit that I thought the overall show was pretty dull (I don't watch most of the shows that were nominated) and didn't have enough performances as fillers and I missed the beginning of the show (about 20 min).


I was watching it alone, too, so my husband didn't hear me laugh or see me drool over the mere thought of HJ in a shower. LOL.

I thought the show was pretty dull, too. Luckily, I recorded it and could fast forward (or rewind  ) to get to the parts that I wanted to see. I was hoping Glee would win more. (I'm a Matthew Morrison fan, and wanted him to win.) I don't watch many of the shows that won. I'm a Bones, NCIS, Grey's Anatomy, and Castle fan, so there isn't much room for another 'have-to-watch' show. YIKES! I left off Glee. I just started watching it in April, so I'm not used to it being in my list of favorites.


----------



## Leslie

I didn't watch the emmys (I don't watch TV) but if anyone has a YouTube link to Hugh in the shower, please post it here!! Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I didn't watch the emmys (I don't watch TV) but if anyone has a YouTube link to Hugh in the shower, please post it here!! Thanks!


I can't find it on YouTube, but here's a link to it provided by NBC.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/2010/03/17/2010-03-17_betty_white_showers_with_hugh_jackman_and_balks_at_retirement_on_nbcs_tonight_sh.html


----------



## lonestar

Cindy416 said:


> I can't find it on YouTube, but here's a link to it provided by NBC.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/2010/03/17/2010-03-17_betty_white_showers_with_hugh_jackman_and_balks_at_retirement_on_nbcs_tonight_sh.html


Cute.


----------



## Lyndl

Ohhh, lucky Betty


----------



## Cindy416

Lyndl said:


> Ohhh, lucky Betty


Yep!


----------



## BTackitt

I know of many actors that I think have a better beach-body than Zac Ephron, how did he end up in 3rd place  ?


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie said:


> Sad day on KB. According to today's Parade magazine.....
> 
> Who has the best male beach bod?
> Matthew McConaughey, 41%
> Hugh Jackman, 29%
> Zac Efron, 17%
> 
> How could that be? Of course, Matthew ain't bad, either.


Matthew ain't bad but better than Hugh? Get out of here!


----------



## Cindy416

I think Hugh's in very good company with Matthew McConaughey, but I don't get Zac Efron at all.  (Of course, I'd have preferred to see Hugh in the number 1 spot and Matthew in 2nd place.)


----------



## cc84

Oh Hugh is lovely i admit. Although i have seen a lot of pics of him carrying his daughter on his shoulders. Is it wrong to be jealous of a child? Or maybe it's wrong to even want a man to carry you on his shoulders


----------



## Cindy416

cc84 said:


> Oh Hugh is lovely i admit. Although i have seen a lot of pics of him carrying his daughter on his shoulders. Is it wrong to be jealous of a child? Or maybe it's wrong to even want a man to carry you on his shoulders


You might have a point there. LOL


----------



## Lyndl

BTackitt said:


> I know of many actors that I think have a better beach-body than Zac Ephron, how did he end up in 3rd place  ?


Who actually voted in this poll? Obviously KB users weren't invited


----------



## telracs

A biography of Tony Award winner Hugh Jackman, most recently on Broadway in the two-character Keith Huff play A Steady Rain, will be released in March 2011.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> A biography of Tony Award winner Hugh Jackman, most recently on Broadway in the two-character Keith Huff play A Steady Rain, will be released in March 2011.


I sure hope it's a picture book.


----------



## BTackitt

scarlet said:


> A biography of Tony Award winner Hugh Jackman, most recently on Broadway in the two-character Keith Huff play A Steady Rain, will be released in March 2011.





Cindy416 said:


> I sure hope it's a picture book.


I hope it's a pinup calendar.


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> I hope it's a pinup calendar.


I vote for that!


----------



## lonestar

At least fold out pages.


----------



## lonestar

Watching Australia- Wow!  Hugh, Hugh, Hugh.  Sigh!


----------



## Cindy416

lonestar said:


> Watching Australia- Wow! Hugh, Hugh, Hugh. Sigh!


I agree!

I don't know how you could find it any longer, but there is an Australian movie made in 1999 starring Hugh Jackman. It's called "Paperback Hero," and is a romantic comedy. I think it's a cute movie, and Hugh sings Roy Orbison's classic, "Crying." (I love to hear him sing.) I bought the movie on Ebay several years ago, but it's not available in region 1 DVD right now. I also bought the British production of "Oklahoma," starring Hugh. He plays the part of Curly really well. (He could read a phonebook, and I'd pay to watch, so maybe I'm not the best judge around. )


----------



## Leslie

I have the DVD of Oklahoma, too. Take my advice, everybody, and fast-forward through the non-Hugh parts. Oklahoma has to be one of the more boring musicals ever made. LOL.

I also have Paperback Hero which Cindy sent me and I still haven't watched it. Sorry, Cindy!! With summer and all, I just haven't been sitting down in front of the TV. I will get to it one of these days.

As for Australia, that was one of our very first threads here at KindleBoards back when we were all migrating over from Amazon. I was eagerly anticipating that movie and saw it twice in the movie theater---probably one of six people to do so. LOL.

L


----------



## Leslie

Just to let everyone know, Castaway Joan (that's me) is heading off to my lonely, deserted island with Keeper Fierce Arse (that's Hugh). Don't expect us back anytime soon.  

CJ


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I have the DVD of Oklahoma, too. Take my advice, everybody, and fast-forward through the non-Hugh parts. Oklahoma has to be one of the more boring musicals ever made. LOL.
> 
> I also have Paperback Hero which Cindy sent me and I still haven't watched it. Sorry, Cindy!! With summer and all, I just haven't been sitting down in front of the TV. I will get to it one of these days.
> 
> As for Australia, that was one of our very first threads here at KindleBoards back when we were all migrating over from Amazon. I was eagerly anticipating that movie and saw it twice in the movie theater---probably one of six people to do so. LOL.
> 
> L


I, too, fast forward through everything that's non-Hugh. That said, he's wonderful. (Sigh....) (I'm a sucker for a gorgeous guy who can sing.)

No problem about Paperback Hero, Leslie. I know you're a very busy person, and you'll watch it when you get a chance. (After the way I've built it up, you probably will find that it falls far short of your expectations.)

I'm with you about having seen Australia twice in the movie theaters. Hugh Jackman + soap and a bucket of water on the big screen = repeated viewings.

(I won't even think about telling you how many times I saw Bridget Jones's Diary in theaters. I love Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy in Pride and Prejudice. Mark Darcy is, of course, built around P and P's Mr. Darcy, and, since CF plays Mark Darcy, I'm a big fan of his in the newer movie.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Just to let everyone know, Castaway Joan (that's me) is heading off to my lonely, deserted island with Keeper Fierce Arse (that's Hugh). Don't expect us back anytime soon.
> 
> CJ


LOL! What a perfect name for Hugh....

Betsy (previously known as Buccaneer Silver Leg)


----------



## Lyndl

I loved him in Australia... what a dream he is.


----------



## Leslie

I don't know if I've ever posted this picture. I just found it in the depths of my Photobucket:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, what a great way to start the day!!! A new picture of Hugh...

<sigh>

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, what a great way to start the day!!! A new picture of Hugh...
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> Betsy


I am not a huge fan of facial hair on men, but Hugh can pull it off.

L


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks! I've seen the photo before, but what a nice surprise and great way to start off my day!


----------



## Leslie

I think we should all have our Hugh Jackman fan club membership cards rescinded because did ANY of us remember that today is Hugh's birthday? ANYONE? I had to dig this page up from the depths of the board....sigh....we are worthless, worthless fans.

I hope Hugh forgives us...


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie




----------



## lonestar

I have been feeling really bad since reading your post earlier.  How could I have forgotten?  I hope he isn't too hurt.  Then I remembered that he forgot my birthday and feel a little better.

Love that Hugh!


----------



## BTackitt

Leslie said:


> I hope Hugh forgives us...


He can forgive us, and we will forgive him those boots.


----------



## Leslie

BTackitt said:


> He can forgive us, and we will forgive him those boots.


Hahahahah! Yes!


----------



## Leslie

Another from the "Hugh not looking like Hugh" archives...


----------



## lonestar

Leslie said:


> Another from the "Hugh not looking like Hugh" archives...


It's always nice to see Hugh early in the day. Thank you!

And yeah- what's up with those boots?


----------



## Leslie

More Hugh:


----------



## Lyndl

Oh my... that last photo...  Happy Birthday indeed !!


----------



## tsilver

I love to see pictures of Hugh with his kids.  They really enjoy each other.  

Terry


----------



## lonestar

Leslie, thank you for that photograph- the first email I opened today.  Great way to start my day.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just a bit of Hugh news that I thought I'd share...

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/12/01/exclusive-jack-sparrow-named-hugh-jackman-intended-johnny-depp/?test=faces


----------



## BTackitt

Oh my. How to choose which would have been better at it?


----------



## lonestar

Ooooo!  I wish it had been Hugh, Hugh, Hugh!


----------



## Lyndl

I always find it hard to imagine someone else in a role that has been made so personal by an actor.  I adore Hugh, and I think he would have made a great Jack Sparrow, but how could you top JDs version?  It's like trying to imagine Tom Selleck as Indiana Jones (he was the original choice)


----------



## Leslie

Merry Christmas to all of us from Hugh!


----------



## lonestar

Merry Christmas to Hugh!


----------



## tsilver

I love the guy just from photographs of him with his children.  And he's handsome of course.


----------



## CathyQuinn

Oh my!  A Hugh Jackman thread! I will never leave Kindleboards now!


----------



## donna callea

Leslie said:


> Merry Christmas to all of us from Hugh!


I love this! He's so adorable and I love his voice (among other things). Have you heard that he's set to star in a new Broadway musical about Houdini?


----------



## CathyQuinn

Have you guys seen his old Australian film, Paperback Hero?  He plays a romance writer. It's adorable.


----------



## Cindy416

CathyQuinn said:


> Have you guys seen his old Australian film, Paperback Hero? He plays a romance writer. It's adorable.


I love it! In fact, I ripped it and put it on my iPhone and my iPad just so I can watch him sing "Crying." Have you seen him in "Oklahoma" on the London stage? I love a guy who can sing (and is extraordinarily handsome and funny).


----------



## Leslie

Cindy416 said:


> I love it! In fact, I ripped it and put it on my iPhone and my iPad just so I can watch him sing "Crying." Have you seen him in "Oklahoma" on the London stage? I love a guy who can sing (and is extraordinarily handsome and funny).


And one of these days, I'll get around to watching *Paperback Hero*. LOL

Hugh is *Oklahoma* is good, but it is best to fast forward through the other parts, especially the never-ending ending.


----------



## CathyQuinn

I saw a short clip of him singing Oklahoma once. Fantastic! 

I'm so glad to have found a group of Hugh-fans.


----------



## CathyQuinn

Oh, it's so worth it, Leslie! 








Leslie said:


> And one of these days, I'll get around to watching *Paperback Hero*. LOL


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> And one of these days, I'll get around to watching *Paperback Hero*. LOL
> 
> Hugh is *Oklahoma* is good, but it is best to fast forward through the other parts, especially the never-ending ending.


Sure you will, Leslie.  The sad thing is that the quality of that DVD isn't great. The movie's really cute, though.

Granted, "Oklahoma" does go on and on at times, but I love hearing Hugh sing.


----------



## Cindy416

CathyQuinn said:


> Oh, it's so worth it, Leslie!


Woohooo, Cathy! I was going to post the link later. Glad you beat me to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101214/en_afp/australiausentertainmenttelevisionoprahjackman

Betsy


----------



## CathyQuinn

Oh no! Poor Hugh!


----------



## lonestar

I saw that this morning.  I hope it doesn't change that face.

Did you see he was drinking wine right after?


----------



## CathyQuinn

Yes, the news story says he was offered a glass of wine after, and that he stated that he had not been drinking before.


----------



## Cindy416

Only Hugh Jackman would hang 20 feet in the air with his face/eye cut and calmly ask for a tissue.  

Did you all see Punk'd when Ashton Kutcher set it up to look like Hugh caught his producer/director/friend's Beverly Hills home on fire after he lit the barbecue grill?  Will try to find the link.


----------



## CathyQuinn

That does sound like a clip worth seeing.


----------



## Cindy416

CathyQuinn said:


> That does sound like a clip worth seeing.


When I ran across it on tv, I was shocked to see that they did that to him. He nearly had a heart attack. He was, as is his nature apparently, a good sport about it in the end, but I'm sure he was close to the point of needing a defibrillator before he found out that it was an elaborate hoax. Do watch it if you can.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From the Oprah incident:









Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From the Oprah incident:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Hugh doesn't look very injured. I'd say he was pretty lucky, with the cut being so near his eye. Wow! Glad he wasn't injured worse.


----------



## MichelleR

I've seen this thread a zillion times and think of it as a staple of the board. I forgot one little detail though, forgot it completely -- I STARTED the thread.  I would have put money on it being one of a couple people, and then nearly everyone else, before guessing myself as the culprit.


----------



## CathyQuinn

Cindy416 said:


> When I ran across it on tv, I was shocked to see that they did that to him. He nearly had a heart attack. He was, as is his nature apparently, a good sport about it in the end, but I'm sure he was close to the point of needing a defibrillator before he found out that it was an elaborate hoax. Do watch it if you can.


I just watched it -- that's just NASTY!  Poor guy.


----------



## Cindy416

CathyQuinn said:


> I just watched it -- that's just NASTY!  Poor guy.


I don't know where my link went (I may just be overlooking it), but here's one that's specifically the Hugh Jackman part. http://www.veoh.com/collection/s613020/watch/v15623600kPBzabc7


----------



## KendraL

Poor Hugh!  He could have done some serious damage but he's such a trooper to keep going with the show.  Love him!

K


----------



## lonestar

Watched Hugh this afternoon in Someone Like You.  Looking good- what else?


----------



## Cindy416

lonestar said:


> Watched Hugh this afternoon in Someone Like You. Looking good- what else?


I love him in that movie!


----------



## CathyQuinn

He looks lovely in Kate and Leopold.   And in The Prestige. Who am I kidding, he is fabulous in all his roles...


----------



## Lyndl

Hugh's in the action again!


----------



## CathyQuinn

Poor guy can't get a break!  

Incidentally, I watched Australia last night. I never saw it at the time and was a bit worried because of the lousy reviews. But I loved the movie! And as always, he is gorgeous. And gets to keep that sexy Aussie accent for once.


----------



## terrireid

I just found this thread and LOVE IT.  Hugh...sigh...my favorite scene is in Van Helsing when he changes from werewolf to man...sigh (again)...I usually pause it right there.


----------



## CathyQuinn

Yup, this is my favorite thread too. Feel free to post a pic of that werewolf/man moment for us to admire!


----------



## terrireid

CathyQuinn said:


> Yup, this is my favorite thread too. Feel free to post a pic of that werewolf/man moment for us to admire!


Sorry - I can't seem to upload the photo. I'll try later when I have more time.


----------



## Cindy416

CathyQuinn said:


> Poor guy can't get a break!
> 
> Incidentally, I watched Australia last night. I never saw it at the time and was a bit worried because of the lousy reviews. But I loved the movie! And as always, he is gorgeous. And gets to keep that sexy Aussie accent for once.


I am glad to see someone else who likes "Australia." (Truth be told, most of us in the Hugh, Hugh, Hugh! thread probably LOVED the movie.) I love his Aussie accent, too, and wish he could use it more often. Have you ever seen him in "Paperback Hero?" He's an Australian truck driver/(closet)romance novelist. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## lonestar

He was gorgeous in Australia.  I loved that movie.


----------



## Lyndl

I think Australia was the movie that sealed the deal for me.  He's just perfect!


----------



## CathyQuinn

Paperback Hero was the first Hugh movie I saw, before he hit it big. He appeared on the screen and I went: "Wow! WHO is that??"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think this thread may have evolved out of a discussion of Australia....loved the movie (my husband did, too).

Looked it up, here's the link
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,730.0.html

The Hugh, Hugh, Hugh thread was started because of the demand for more pics... 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I went and saw Australia twice in the theater. That's how much I liked it. And of course I own the DVD.

And, Cindy, maybe this weekend I'll watch Paperback Hero. It is a holiday weekend, after all. I deserve it!

L


----------



## Lyndl

This thread is fun.  Incidentally, I was watching the Cricket live, and when I saw Hugh get hit with the ball, all I could think of was how fast could post it here


----------



## lonestar

I just walked in the house, turned the tv on and there he was.  He was on Oprah.  And darn, I only got to see the very end of the show.


----------



## CathyQuinn

Ah, well, but a few seconds of Hugh is better than nothing at all.


----------



## Marguerite

Hugh is the man


----------



## lonestar

Might have to watch the super bowl after all.


----------



## BTackitt

yeah, but that means ya gotta see Jerry too.. and while I like HUGH, is he enough to overcome looking at Jerry? I dunnno..


----------



## terrireid

lonestar said:


> Might have to watch the super bowl after all.


I agree!


----------



## Steph H

Cobbie said:


> During the Super Bowl when the camera zooms in on Jerry Jones's box you might see see Hugh. He and Sugar Ray Leonard, among others, will be sitting there.


They were in the pre-game coverage about an hour or so ago on Fox, one of the 'red carpet' brief interviews.


----------



## lonestar

I saw him in an interview today- talking about the Super Bowl.  Besides looking good, he seems so nice.


----------



## terrireid

lonestar said:


> I saw him in an interview today- talking about the Super Bowl. Besides looking good, he seems so nice.


I'm sure that's part of the attraction - good-looking, nice and he married a woman who was ten years older than he ---I LOVE that man.


----------



## telracs

for our Eastern Canadian and Northeastern US Hugh fans...

http://www.playbill.com/news/article/150975-Hugh-Jackman-Will-Bring-Concert-Act-to-Toronto-in-July

Hugh will be playing Toronto's Princess of Wales for 2 weeks in early July.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> for our Eastern Canadian and Northeastern US Hugh fans...
> 
> http://www.playbill.com/news/article/150975-Hugh-Jackman-Will-Bring-Concert-Act-to-Toronto-in-July
> 
> Hugh will be playing Toronto's Princess of Wales for 2 weeks in early July.


He tweeted about his on his Twitter page today. Oh, to live in Toronto instead of Missouri.


----------



## CathyQuinn

He tweets?? Ok, perhaps it is time I overcame my Twitter aversion. :-D


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CathyQuinn said:


> He tweets?? Ok, perhaps it is time I overcame my Twitter aversion. :-D


Or his publicist does. 

For your reading pleasure:
http://www.twitter.com/RealHughJackman

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I came across this photo the other day...










Sigh...


----------



## Leslie

I think Hugh definitely has a Paul Francis thing going on in that photo, cf:


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> I came across this photo the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...


Thanks, Leslie. I needed this!


----------



## CegAbq

Leslie said:


> I came across this photo the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...


I am listening to a favorite Vampire series at the moment by Jeaniene Frost (about Cat & Bones) & this photo nails Bones! Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Leslie said:


> Jay Leno, thinking, _"What's he got that I ain't got?"_


The muscle and tan I guess. Smile Jay. Not a big deal.


----------



## Leslie

Today in NYC:


----------



## Leslie

A new Hugh movie....

http://www.steelgetsreal.co.uk/

I have to say, it seems like he is going for the fast, easy money and forgoing films that actually feature his talents....sigh....

L


----------



## Leslie

Hugh is going to be in the movie, *Snow Flower and the Secret Fan*, playing an Australian businessman who has an affair with one of the characters. I read that book and I sure don't remember any Australian businessmen being in it! Anyway, in the movie, Hugh sings in Chinese. Here's a shot of him from the singing scene. Notice the unusual, double-breasted navy tuxedo.










Here's my son, going to the Junior Prom (gad, I just realized this picture was taken 6 years ago!!). Notice the unusual, double-breasted navy tuxedo...










The tux actually belonged to my grandfather! I have no idea where Hugh got his...LOL


----------



## CegAbq

Love the comparison Leslie!


----------



## BTackitt

Hugh had a small cameo in the new Xmen movie. Said 2 words..


----------



## telracs

Hugh and NPH as dueling hosts at the Tonys.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> Hugh and NPH as dueling hosts at the Tonys.


Weren't they fun? I love both of them. NPH was a hoot when he was on "Glee," too.


----------



## Leslie

Oh, that was great. Hugh is fabulous, as always, and NPH is adorable. That was a great way to brighten my morning!

L


----------



## Leslie

Hugh made a guest appearance at Comic Con in San Diego yesterday.










For more pictures, go here:

http://socialitelife.com/hugh-jackman-delights-fans-at-comic-con-will-film-wolverine-2-07-2011


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Hugh's new film, Real Steel's trailer has been running in the IMAX with Harry Potter. I hope his co-star kid doesn;t steal his thunder.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Cindy416

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hugh's new film, Real Steel's trailer has been running in the IMAX with Harry Potter. I hope his co-star kid doesn;t steal his thunder.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I have a feeling that no one will be able to steal Hugh's thunder as far as quite a few of us here on the KB are concerned.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, the actor's code says: "Never work with children or animals and expect to come out on top." Of course, this gay mama will let him be on top    regardless of how many kids and puppy hop around us.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Hugh singing in Chinese...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Leslie said:


> Hugh singing in Chinese...


Chinese, Leslie? You knoew I was tracking this thread, didn;t you.

xie xie, wo de peng you.
謝謝 我的朋友

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Chinese, Leslie? You knoew I was tracking this thread, didn;t you.
> 
> xie xie, wo de peng you.
> 謝謝 我的朋友
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


And what does that mean, Ed?

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

It means Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Leslie

Edward C. Patterson said:


> It means Thank you, my friend.


Ah. Thank you! {{{Ed}}}


----------



## Cindy416

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, the actor's code says: "Never work with children or animals and expect to come out on top." Of course, this gay mama will let him be on top  regardless of how many kids and puppy hop around us.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


----------



## lonestar

Australia- Who knew a man could look so good while crying?


----------



## mlewis78

" . . . The actor announced this week that he'll star in Hugh Jackman, Back on Broadway beginning October 25 (and running until New Year's Day), a one-man show comprised of his favorite musical numbers. . . ."

http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2011/09/hugh_jackman_broadway.html


----------



## Cindy416

mlewis78 said:


> " . . . The actor announced this week that he'll star in Hugh Jackman, Back on Broadway beginning October 25 (and running until New Year's Day), a one-man show comprised of his favorite musical numbers. . . ."
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2011/09/hugh_jackman_broadway.html


How I wish I lived in or near NYC! I'm also excited to hear that Hugh will be portraying Jean Valjean in Les Mis. He'll be awesome.


----------



## telracs

tickets are on sale only to AmEx card holders now.  and they don't go on general sale until i'm away so i may not be able to get one.


----------



## MaryKingsley

Hugh can sing in Chinese, Italian, Portuguese - I don't care.  As long as I can look at him.  (pants loudly).


----------



## Ash Stirling

For those into the wrestling, Hugh is popping up this Monday (19th) on WWE Monday Night RAW.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> " . . . The actor announced this week that he'll star in Hugh Jackman, Back on Broadway beginning October 25 (and running until New Year's Day), a one-man show comprised of his favorite musical numbers. . . ."


and i've got tickets.....
December 11th.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> and i've got tickets.....
> December 11th.


And I'm officially jealous!  Can't wait to hear about the show (and Hugh) from you!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

He's so great! Getting cemented is long overdue. I just blogged about him playing Van Helsing. Man, now I've got to go watch that movie *again*.


----------



## mlewis78

scarlet said:


> and i've got tickets.....
> December 11th.


Who is going with you?


----------



## telracs

sorry ml, my sister has dibs.  and i cannot believe i actually paid that much for tickets


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Saw the trailer for Hugh new movie and he looks hot and swarthy. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## tsilver

"Hugh, Hugh, Hugh," hooted thr Howl.


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> sorry ml, my sister has dibs. and i cannot believe i actually paid that much for tickets


I have no idea how much you paid, of course, but if I were going to splurge (aka: spend a fortune) on anyone, it would be Hugh Jackman! (The fact that he's singing removes the payment ceiling for me. <swoon> I'm a sucker for a gorgeous man who can sing.


----------



## Leslie

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/27/vain-glorious-hugh-jackmans-favorite-spa/

I want to go there!

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just read an article on Access Hollywood that Hugh will be playing Jean Valjean in the upcoming big screen version of Les Miserables due to be released in December of 2012.  This is one of my all time favorite musicals and to cast a singing Hugh Jackman as the lead character is heaven!!


----------



## Cindy416

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just read an article on Access Hollywood that Hugh will be playing Jean Valjean in the upcoming big screen version of Les Miserables due to be released in December of 2012. This is one of my all time favorite musicals and to cast a singing Hugh Jackman as the lead character is heaven!!


I heard about that recently, too. I love Les Miserables, and have often thought that Hugh Jackman would make a fantastic Jean Valjean. It's going to seem like a long time to have to wait to see him in the role. Great casting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hugh is going to be on ABC's Good Morning America this morning.  Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## CathyQuinn

Oh, and I have no TV! (temporarily I hope) 

Anyone got a link to the interview?


----------



## mlewis78

I'm watching DVR right now -- last night's Daily Show where Hugh was the guest.  So hot!


----------



## mlewis78

Here's a link to Hugh on The Daily Show. I couldn't play it (watched on TV/dvr) though. Maybe you can:

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-october-5-2011/hugh-jackman?xrs=share_copy


----------



## Cindy416

T.L. Haddix said:


> I just saw the previews - He's going to be on Jimmy Fallon tonight and it looks like he will be wet. Yes, you saw that right - a wet Hugh Jackman on Jimmy Fallon tonight! Two guesses what I'll be watching.


Thanks for the heads up about the Jimmy Fallon show!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just came in from seeing Hugh in Real Steel in IMAX (I mean, Hugh at a few stories high - yikes). Film is wonderful, exciting, ection pack, teary - I laughed, I creid! And, of course, there's HUGH.

Edward C. Patterson
I even loved the robots.


----------



## Cindy416

T.L. Haddix said:


> I just saw the previews - He's going to be on Jimmy Fallon tonight and it looks like he will be wet. Yes, you saw that right - a wet Hugh Jackman on Jimmy Fallon tonight! Two guesses what I'll be watching.


The card game (with water) was a hoot! I think Hugh was much more comfortable about being soaking wet than was Jimmy.


----------



## Cindy416

T.L. Haddix said:


> Wasn't it hilarious?
> 
> I loved the story about his wife and the dinner party. Smart woman.


You're right. Great dinner party story. There's an article about Hugh Jackman in today's _Parade_ magazine, in which he said that seeing her at his dinner party caused an imaginary neon sign to pop up above her head. The sign said, "Do Not Let This One Go" or something similar.  Gotta love a gorgeous man who can sing, has a great sense of humor, and who has a romantic side. Sighhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Daisysmama

Hugh is scheduled to be on Rachel Ray's show this Friday!!


----------



## lonestar

He's on Rachel Ray right now.  Yummo- isn't that what Rachel says?


----------



## BTackitt

I know certain people don't like him as Wolverine, but it's been on every night this week.. Skintastic!


----------



## Cindy416

BTackitt said:


> I know certain people don't like him as Wolverine, but it's been on every night this week.. Skintastic!


I love him as anyone/anything! 

He said once that one of his young Wolverine fans was in the audience at "The Boy From Oz." When it came time for him to kiss a male character, the youngster yelled out, "No, Wolverine! No!" Love it. (Having not seen THFO, I don't know who the male character was.)

I have to admit I'm a bit partial to Hugh in his towel swinging a golf club in "Swordfish." Not my favorite movie, but he looks great in that towel!


----------



## telracs

my tickets for Hugh's concert were waiting for me when I got home.


----------



## mlewis78

Noticed the theater where Hugh will do his show today while I walked to my health club after work.  It's the Broadhurst on W. 44th.  That was the first Broadway theater I ever went to  -- 8th grade class trip from Long Branch, NJ.  We came in to see Half A Sixpence.  1965.  The theater looked small to me today.  It's next to the Schubert (I think).  Hugh's name was all over it, as if it was the name of the theater and it took me a while to see the Broadhurst name on it.


----------



## Cindy416

I SO wish I lived near New York!


----------



## Tatiana

Hugh is a partner in the Laughing Man Coffee and Tea shop in Tribeca, NYC. It opened earlier this month.

http://tribecacitizen.com/2011/10/12/laughing-man-coffee-tea/


----------



## Chad Winters

Funny:
http://twentytwowords.com/2011/11/11/lipton-ice-tea-commercial-featuring-hugh-jackman-getting-slapped-repeatedly/


----------



## Leslie

I wish I had tickets to see this:

http://theater.nytimes.com/2011/11/11/theater/reviews/hugh-jackman-back-on-broadway-at-broadhurst-review.html?ref=theater


----------



## telracs

Leslie said:


> I wish I had tickets to see this:
> 
> http://theater.nytimes.com/2011/11/11/theater/reviews/hugh-jackman-back-on-broadway-at-broadhurst-review.html?ref=theater


December 11th...


----------



## telracs

Marquee pictures...


----------



## CegAbq

scarlet said:


> Marquee pictures...


Nice (rub it in  )


----------



## telracs

CegAbq said:


> Nice (rub it in  )


Wait until December 11th..... Then I'll really be gushing, hopefully.


----------



## CegAbq

scarlet said:


> Wait until December 11th..... Then I'll really be gushing, hopefully.


and fully entitled.


----------



## telracs

my new poster....


----------



## CathyQuinn

Wow.     How was the show?


----------



## telracs

CathyQuinn said:


> Wow.   How was the show?


i'm working on my review (actually, i'd written one that didn't save so i have to restart), and will post later.

short answer, good, but not great.


----------



## telracs

http://www.playbill.com/news/article/158222-Hugh-Jackman-Will-Be-Houdini-in-New-Broadway-Musical-During-2013-2014-Season

Okay, this I'm interested in...


----------



## telracs

You know the phrase "I'd pay to see him read the phonebook"? Well, I've decided that there isn't anyone I'd pay to read the phonebook. If I'm paying over 100 dollars, I want more than phonebook reading. And at _Hugh Jackman Back on Broadway_, I got a bit more than that, but only a bit. There were some wonderful moments in the show, including his strolling on stage singing "Oh What a Beautiful Morning" and the act one closer of "Soliloquy" from Carousel. He was also excellent slipping back into the character of Peter Allen for part of the second act (even if the gold lame pants didn't really fit too well).

But a lot of the time when Hugh was singing, I was watching the on-stage orchestra. And when he started telling his stories, I tried to listen, but after a while, I just felt my mind wandering and thinking to myself, "stop talking and go back to singing." And when he did, I was very happy.

All in all, I'm glad we went to the show, especially since I had decent seats, but I am happy that his next outing on Broadway will be as a character, not as himself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

How about paying him to play a character from a book and Broadway musical on film?

http://www.totalfilm.com/news/first-look-at-hugh-jackman-in-les-miserables

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How about paying him to play a character from a book and Broadway musical on film?
> 
> http://www.totalfilm.com/news/first-look-at-hugh-jackman-in-les-miserables
> 
> Betsy


I think he'll make a great Jean Valjean. I can't really see Russell Crowe as Javert, but I'm sure he'll be great. (Actually, Hugh looks more like the Javert character in my mind, but he wouldn't have gotten to sing as much had he had that part.)


----------



## Meb Bryant

How about paying him to just stand in the room and smile?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meb Bryant said:


> How about paying him to just stand in the room and smile?


The smiling would be optional as far as I'm concerned....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Here's another picture from Les Miserables...


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The smiling would be optional as far as I'm concerned....
> 
> Betsy


Same here. He COULD sing to me any time he wanted to, though.


----------



## Lyndl

smiling, singing, dancing... they're all optional.  As long as he was IN the room.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lyndl said:


> smiling, singing, dancing... they're all optional. As long as he was IN the room.


The singing might not be optional when he looks like this:


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The singing might not be optional when he looks like this:


I have to agree with you.


----------



## telracs

this one i like


----------



## Leslie

Here's the trailer...






and an article dissecting the trailer:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2012/may/31/les-miserables-trailer-hugh-jackman-tom-hooper?newsfeed=true

L


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks for posting the link to the trailer, Leslie! I am really looking forward to the movie. I have to admit thatI would love to hear Hugh sing "Stars," as I think his voiceis perfect for that song, and Hugh would have made a great Javert. Of course, he'll make a wonderful Jean Valjean, and I'm glad that he has that part because he will have a lot more screen time.


----------



## donna callea

I've been gone a long time.  Can't believe this topic has gone dormant.  Saw Les Mis last week and it was WONDERFUL!  Our Hugh is due an Oscar.


----------



## Cindy416

donna callea said:


> I've been gone a long time. Can't believe this topic has gone dormant. Saw Les Mis last week and it was WONDERFUL! Our Hugh is due an Oscar.


Welcome back, Do nna. As for this topic having gone dormant, I'm not sure what has happened. I could have sworn that we've had quite a bit of activity in this thread over the last few months, especially with the excitement surrounding Les Miserables. It's a mystery.......

I'm planning to see Les Mis on Wednesday, and can hardly wait. Will be going to a matinee by myself, and I'm hoping there won't be a big crowd.


----------



## telracs

I think there are a couple of different Hugh Jackman threads floating around here these days, as well as a Les Miz movie thread.


----------



## Cindy416

tipsy telstar said:


> I think there are a couple of different Hugh Jackman threads floating around here these days, as well as a Les Miz movie thread.


That probably is the case. Hugh deserves numerous threads.


----------



## donna callea

What  character from a book would you like to see Hugh play in his next movie?  I see him as the rakish hero in an Eloisa James costume drama.  Of course, they never make movies based on romances-- even ones that are wonderfully written.


----------



## Lyndl

donna callea said:


> What character from a book would you like to see Hugh play in his next movie? I see him as the rakish hero in an Eloisa James costume drama. Of course, they never make movies based on romances-- even ones that are wonderfully written.


How about The Ugly Duchess? He's probably too old for James, but he'd make a great Jack Hawk


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

When Hugh sings Jean Valjean's prayer in the latter scenes in the the film, the tears streaked down my cheeks, it was so moving and wonderful.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## donna callea

Lyndl said:


> How about The Ugly Duchess? He's probably too old for James, but he'd make a great Jack Hawk


I agree. I'd also love to see him as Lord Dain in Loretta Chase's wonderful "Lord of Soundrels."


----------



## Leslie

Well, well, well, Hugh and Jake Gyllenhaal together in a movie. Jake hasn't had a decent film since _Brokeback Mountain_. I wonder if this one will be different? It's called _Prisoners_ and will be released on September 20th. Here's the trailer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Leslie, I had forgotten about this thread and when I read Hugh, Hugh, Hugh, I instantly thought it was another thread about Hugh Howey.


----------



## telracs

took this shot a couple of weeks ago.....


----------



## BTackitt

Sadly I felt that ^ movie just wasn't up to par. First one of the X-men universe movies we didn't like.


----------



## Chad Winters

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Leslie, I had forgotten about this thread and when I read Hugh, Hugh, Hugh, I instantly thought it was another thread about Hugh Howey.


ME too!! Since Dust just came out I thought it was related


----------



## JRWoodward

You gott admire a guy who do Wolverine AND Shakespeare.


----------



## Cindy416

kinbr said:


> PBS will be airing "Oklahoma!" (the 1998 version with Hugh Jackman) on November 15th.
> 
> Info and preview video here:
> http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/episodes/rodgers-hammersteins-oklahoma/about-the-show/1923/


I bought this on DVD a number of years ago, and it's well worth the time spent watching it. Of course, I'm a sucker for a great-looking guy who can sing, so I'm not the most impartial judge in the world.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kinbr said:


> PBS will be airing "Oklahoma!" (the 1998 version with Hugh Jackman) on November 15th.
> 
> Info and preview video here:
> http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/episodes/rodgers-hammersteins-oklahoma/about-the-show/1923/


I've seen this--it's great!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My girlfriend's gospel choir is part of TNT's "Christmas in Washington" special, airing Dec 20th at 8PM ET on TNT. Hugh Jackman is the MC. They taped it today. I can't wait to hear from her....they started at 9 AM ET and she told me they broke for lunch at 2 and she hoped to be done by 6. Just texted her to see if she's home....

Website including pics of Hugh!
http://www.tntdrama.com/christmasinwashington/

EDIT: Just heard from her: "Hugh Jackman!!!!!!!!!! Fabulous!!! Darker Hair.....


Betsy


----------



## balaspa

That is so cool!


----------



## Cindy416

What a thrill to not only be singing in the chorus, but to get to work with Hugh Jackman, as well. Wow. A two-fer!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

She sent me this picture:










She said he was super nice and funny. Her group actually sang backup to Sheryl Crowe and also to The Backstreet Boys. I guess he was the host.

She sent me a selfish of her and Sheryl

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## Marguerite

I just introduced my daughter to Les Mis last night.  Every time I see him act it is a treat.


----------



## Chad Winters

Can't believe I'm resurrecting this thread, but this pic popped up in my feed today:
http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2014/03/26/hugh-jackman-as-the-wolverine-2000-vs-2013-pic/


----------



## CegAbq

I saw that too & figured someone would be posting it here.


----------



## Not Here

I can't believe I've missed this thread all these years. All I can say is thank you.   Nothing like some Hugh to brighten up a day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hugh is the patron saint of KBoards....



Betsy


----------



## Not Here

With those muscles, he's earned his sainthood.


----------



## Cindy416

All I can say is that I LOVE this thread!


----------



## Leslie

As a friend said the other day: Hugh in a kilt. And wet.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks for sharing that, Leslie! My day just got 100% better than it was.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Photoshop--the key to a woman's fantasy, LOL! Love it!

Saw this this morning on Good Morning America and thought of this thread first:





Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

Betsy, you beat me to it by a few minutes. My daughter tagged me in a post of this on FB, and I knew I had to share it here. He may not have had it (the last note), but he always has "it" as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Honestly, I was surprised I was the first to post.   I've watched it three times already.  Sent it to my girlfriend who participated in the "Christmas in Washington" TV special that Hugh MC'd, she was rolling--she said he is such a good sport!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416

From everything I've ever read, heard, or seen, Hugh's a great guy all around. It's fun to see someone who's like that, and who is hot, too.


----------



## Leslie

I bought the new Fire TV and it arrived yesterday. After setting it up (which was very easy) it has an introductory video to demonstrate how to use the remote and voice search. For the voice search, the example they give is Hugh Jackman! LOL. The search brings up pictures of Hugh, some of his movies--then they show a clip from Wolverine.

Clearly, the Amazon people are marketing the Fire TV directly to me!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

More evidence that the people at Amazon read KBoards, as far as I'm concerned.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> More evidence that the people at Amazon read KBoards, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Betsy


Leslie waves, "Hi Amazon!"

L


----------



## Meb Bryant

Betsy the Quilter said:


> More evidence that the people at Amazon read KBoards, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Betsy


In that case, Betsy:

Mr. Bezos,
Please enter my books into the fabulous Amazon algorithms and/or send me a lucrative Thomas & Mercer contract.
Signed,
Meb Bryant, your new best friend


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## CegAbq

Thanks


----------



## Leslie

From NYC over the weekend--the big fundraiser for the Costume Institute at the Met.


----------



## BTackitt

BTW, if you have not seen Rise of the Guardians... Hugh does a GREAT job as the Easter Bunny.









Seriously, this is one of those movies we bought INSTANTLY when it came out on Blue-ray/dvd


----------



## CegAbq

Hugh meets Outlander!

Laura Donnelly (Jenny) stars with Hugh in The River


----------



## CegAbq

First Looks at Hugh ... in The River


----------



## crebel

At the request of some folks who we are trying to entice out of the Writer's Café (Myra), I am returning this thread to the front page!  Enjoy!


----------



## MyraScott

Ooooh, nice!  What an awesome thread!  It deserves to be brought back from obscurity,


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Peeking in! Great thread!


----------



## telracs

seeing him sunday in "the river"


----------



## MyraScott

The River looks good!  I might try to see it this weekend too.


----------



## crebel

MyraScott said:


> The River looks good! I might try to see it this weekend too.


Nice! Do you have a trip to NYC in the works?


----------



## MyraScott

A quick trip in to visit friends, yes!  I mentioned it to them and they were already looking into tickets before I brought it up. So, fingers crossed!


----------



## telracs

http://www.playbill.com/news/article/post-river-hugh-jackman-plans-to-return-to-broadway-in-musical-evening-341109

according to the NY Post, Hugh is thinking of doing another solo show on Broadway, this one emphasizing dance.


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

^^ Sweet!


----------



## CegAbq

It's been awhile, but .... The Hugh You Never Knew: From Lost Boy to Blackbeard


----------



## Leslie

CegAbq said:


> It's been awhile, but .... The Hugh You Never Knew: From Lost Boy to Blackbeard


Thanks for posting that. We don't get Parade in our newspaper anymore, so I wouldn't have seen this article. Thanks!

L


----------



## Cindy416

Leslie said:


> Thanks for posting that. We don't get Parade in our newspaper anymore, so I wouldn't have seen this article. Thanks!
> 
> L


What a lovely surprise to see when I checked the boards. Thanks!


----------



## telracs

Hugh Jackman on "Jimmy Fallon" tonight


----------



## telracs

shall we all sing happy birthday to mr. jackman


----------



## Chad Winters

Bump for Hugh Jackman's PSA about his bump:
http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/09/entertainment/hugh-jackman-skin-cancer/


----------



## CegAbq

Eddie the Eagle !


----------

